# Which Kage level shinobi can Tsunade beat?



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Kage level opponents include Kages(obviously),akatsuki members,other Sannin,Gai and kakashi.That's for it.So who do you think Tsunade can beat in a fight??


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that she can only beat Sasori




i didn't put jounin level since i believe Tsunade can beat them easily(excluding some such as Torune,Hiashi..)

Discuss 

And no trolling :ho


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugh... Sasori? Even though that's not a big thing considering even Sakura succeeded...

Is Hidan considered Kage level?

Also I don't think Tsunade is actually Kage level even though she got the title... She seems on the level of Gai, Kakashi etc.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2009)

Living people right now, right? Well, um... Er... Ehh... Danzo? Actually no, he has the Sharingarm.

Ohhh, so it isn't living only... Then there's Hidan. And um... Er... Ehh...


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

^^^i realy love your answers


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> ^^^i realy love your answers



I'm trying to not be mean, but geeze... She has super strength and super regen, but basically nothing else! 

Kakuzu kills her with elemental spam, Itachi genjutsu's her to death, Kisame feeds her to the fishies, Deidara drops a bomb or six on her while he's flying in the sky, Nagato just plain rapes her, she can't even touch Tobi, the Raikage is too fast for her, she can't recover from being grinded to dust by the Tsuchikage, she'd get melted by the Mizukage, Gaara crushes her arms with Desert Coffin then suffocates her...

Come on... She's a great healer, but that's about it. She has no real offensive potential against Kage-level combatants. Since she's not exactly the Raikage, what good is her purely-taijutsu centric combat style?


----------



## seastone (Dec 14, 2009)

Danzou

Rock Kage(his hips will be the death of him)

Jiraiya(boobs are his weakness)


----------



## GCokes (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Ugh... Sasori? Even though that's not a big thing considering even Sakura succeeded...
> 
> Is Hidan considered Kage level?
> 
> Also I don't think Tsunade is actually Kage level even though she got the title... She seems on the level of Gai, Kakashi etc.



Gai and Kakashi are Kage-level nin as of late. Gai's last battle was spectacular against the late Kisame. Kakashi can blow you into another dimension. What isn't Kage level about that.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> I'm trying to not be mean, but geeze... She has super strength and super regen, but basically nothing else!
> 
> Kakuzu kills her with elemental spam, Itachi genjutsu's her to death, Kisame feeds her to the fishies, Deidara drops a bomb or six on her while he's flying in the sky, Nagato just plain rapes her, she can't even touch Tobi, the Raikage is too fast for her, she can't recover from being grinded to dust by the Tsuchikage, she'd get melted by the Mizukage, Gaara crushes her arms with Desert Coffin then suffocates her...
> 
> Come on... She's a great healer, but that's about it. She has no real offensive potential against Kage-level combatants. Since she's not exactly the Raikage, what good is her purely-taijutsu centric combat style?



That's exactly my opinion


*Spoiler*: __ 



in b4 LT,Godaime Hokage and Creator


----------



## Harry Balzac (Dec 14, 2009)

Probably only sasori. And no, Danzo would squash her.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

GCokes said:


> Gai and Kakashi are Kage-level nin as of late. Gai's last battle was spectacular against the late Kisame. Kakashi can blow you into another dimension. What isn't Kage level about that.



Gai isn't Kage Level... maybe you forgot that Kisame was at 30% maybe even lower considering when he fuses with Samehada he gets MUCH stronger.

Kakashi maybe, not sure. He's stronger than Tsunade so he could be Kage level.


----------



## 115 (Dec 14, 2009)

Why is Sasori being underrated?  

Tsunade could probably best Hidan, though that is a little iffy. She just isn't that much of a fighter, she has super strength and all but we haven't seen much else from her really. She hasn't even had a proper fight where she hasn't been handicapped in someway. So it's hard to measure just how good of a fighter she is.


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Ugh... Sasori? Even though that's not a big thing considering even Sakura succeeded...



With the help of Chiyo, which constituted more than 60% of the battle effort. Also, with Sasori finally comitting suicide.



> Is Hidan considered Kage level?



He's an s-class criminal, and made short work of Asuma, but he's not Kage level. More like Kakashi's level, so elite jonin/borderline kage.



> Also I don't think Tsunade is actually Kage level even though she got the title... She seems on the level of Gai, Kakashi etc.



Guy's feats are getting outshined as of late, he's no longer that special. But I think that Guy is elite jonin/borderline kage just like Hidan, while Kakashi and Tsunade are borderline kage/kage. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Cake said:


> Why is Sasori being underrated?


He's not... It's just that Tsunade is his perfect counter. 

Sakura could have sadly solo'ed him if she: 

1) Was faster 
2) Better Medical Ninjutsu 
3) Better Taijutsu 
4) More Brains 

Which Tsunade has all. Doesn't mean she's necessarily stronger though... see Konohamaru vs. Pain


----------



## Rampage (Dec 14, 2009)

sasori rapes her


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> sasori rapes her



Then she can beat nobody 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 just as planned :ho


----------



## Madara of the Uchiha (Dec 14, 2009)

probably konohamaru.

although she should be wary of his ultra super tiny concentrated rasengan though.


----------



## eHav (Dec 14, 2009)

Harry Balzac said:


> Probably only sasori. And no, Danzo would squash her.



i like how you backup your claims


----------



## Dante (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade isn't summoned yet..............strange


----------



## Rampage (Dec 14, 2009)

Harry Balzac said:


> Probably only sasori. And no, Danzo would squash her.



How can she beat Sasori?


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 14, 2009)

She CAN defeat: Mei,Gaara,Hidan,Konan,Itachi,Sasori,Gai and Kakashi.
I'll elaborate more after.:ho


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> How can she beat Sasori?


Smashy Smashy?

She can heal from the poison, fight through the Puppet army and heal, done...

How can Sasori beat here? She can heal from his attacks.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

92Uchiha said:


> Lady Tsunade isn't summoned yet..............strange



That's actually a good thing, i hope i'm not here when LT,Godaime Hokage and Creator see this thread


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2009)

92Uchiha said:


> Lady Tsunade isn't summoned yet..............strange



Lemme try...

*KUCHIYOSE!!!! SLUG LADY FANCLUB!!!!*


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> She CAN defeat: Mei,Gaara,Hidan,Konan,Itachi,Sasori,Gai and Kakashi.
> I'll elaborate more after.:ho



  
u serious???

Mei:melts Tsunade's makeup
Gaara: buries her
Hidan:she's a CQC and she won't be bothered if someone hurts her(because of her regenerative power)
Konan:How can she touch her? 
Sasori chances here
Gai:speedblitz
Kakashi :kamui's her bewbs and continues reading icha icha tactics
Itachi:genjutsu rape(or just rape)


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> She CAN defeat: Mei,Gaara,Hidan,Konan,*Itachi*,Sasori,Gai and Kakashi.
> I'll elaborate more after.:ho




Itachi rapes.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 14, 2009)

Gara's dad since he's pathetic
Half Dead Jiraiya
Without a head Hiddan
Kakashi with no Sharigan
Gai with arms
Cursed Orochimaru
Genin Naruto
Pain when Hes Nagato with No jutsu
Gaara without sand
Genin Danzo
Baby Madara

Basically she can beat everyone


----------



## 115 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> She CAN defeat: *Mei*,Gaara,*Hidan,Konan*,Itachi,Sasori,*Gai* and Kakashi.
> I'll elaborate more after.:ho



 possibly the bolded ones if the situation was in her favor.


----------



## Harry Balzac (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually Tsunade had a really good chance in beating those Pain puppets to death.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 14, 2009)

WTF is Mel


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> WTF is Mel



Mei is Godaime mizukage


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Mei is a better Tsunade.


----------



## Dante (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess she can beat old hiruzen........atleast based on feats


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Mei is a better Tsunade.



sexier too


----------



## seastone (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Smashy Smashy?
> 
> She can heal from the poison, fight through the Puppet army and heal, done...
> 
> How can Sasori beat here? She can heal from his attacks.



Do you factor Tsuande's stamina(her healing jutsu will run out) and her lack of expertise in Sasori's puppets(no I do not consider having fought a puppet user makes you an expert rather then being one) into this? Then even if she lands a punch, Sasori will just fix himself. 

Of course if Sandaime puppet does not kill her with its final attack(keep in mind that Sakura surived the final attack due to Chiyo masterly maneuvering her).

IMO you are underestimating Sasori



Mio said:


> Ugh... Sasori? Even though that's not a big thing considering even *Sakura succeeded*...



Sakura had prep knowledge about his poison and Sasori teacher who dealt with the danger of the puppets. 

Even all the advantages they had, they need to take advantage of the opening he created when seeing his parents or they would be dead. 

Saosri was stronger then the both of them together with their advantages  but circumstance allowed them to win.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

92Uchiha said:


> I guess she can beat old hiruzen........atleast based on feats


Can she get past Kage Bunshin+Death God?


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Do you factor Tsuande's stamina(her healing jutsu will run out) and her lack of expertise in Sasori's puppets(no I do not consider having fought a puppet user makes you an expert rather then being one) into this? Then even if she lands a punch, Sasori will just fix himself.
> 
> Of course if Sandaime puppet does not kill her with its final attack(keep in mind that Sakura surived the final attack due to Chiyo masterly maneuvering her).
> 
> ...


Sasori just can't beat Tsunade... How will he stop Katsuyu spamming massive AoE spitting acid? With needles? Small puppets?


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 14, 2009)

You people still don't get it do you?


WHAT PART OF A SUPPORT NINJA DON'T YO7U UNDERSTAND!?   SHE ISN'T MEANT TO BE ABLE TO DEFEAT VERY MANY KAGE LEVEL OPPONENTS!!!  SHE'S MEANT TO BE THE ULTIMATE SUPPORT FOR ANY TEAM!!


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> She CAN defeat: Mei,Gaara,Hidan,Konan,Itachi,Sasori,Gai and Kakashi.
> I'll elaborate more after.:ho



Gai opens the 6th gate - Tsunade dead. Kakashi uses Kamui - Tsunade dead. Itachi uses any Mangekyo technique - Tsunade dead. Gaara catches her in the sand - Tsunade dead. Konan wraps her in paper sheets and suffocates her - Tsunade very dead. All of these ninjas are agile enough to avoid Tsunade's punches, and possess the means to put her out of her misery once and for all.

I think she could take Mei and Hidan, though. With Mei this could probably go either way, and she'll have a hard time actually killing Hidan, but she could pull this off if she tried hard enough (eg. snapped his neck so as to sever the connection of his brain with the spinal cord which would make him immobile).


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> You people still don't get it do you?
> 
> 
> WHAT PART OF A SUPPORT NINJA DON'T YO7U UNDERSTAND!?  SHE ISN'T MEANT TO BE ABLE TO DEFEAT KAGE LEVEL OPPENENTS!!!



there are still some people who believe her fame comes from her battle prowess


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> u serious???
> 
> Mei:melts Tsunade's makeup
> Gaara: buries her
> ...


Mei:her kekkai genkai r useless because of SozoSasisei(did u try to ne funny)
Gaara:same as above,besides Gaara is so slow Tsunade CAN speed blitz hom then OHKO him.
Hidan:u said it urself,he can't do anything to her,she CAN melt him with Katsuyu or handicap him through Rashinshou(or whatever its name is).
Konan:Katsuyu's acid!!!
Sasori:we finally agree on something
Gai:SozoSaisei+Her Raiton technique and it's over.
Kakashianother fail attempt to be funny),she'll regrow her bewbs(Reincarnation not regeration:ho)
Itachi: Katsuyu CAN help her overcome Tsukyomi's effect(healing mental damages),as for his other genjutsu,they're useless against someone who controls perfectly her chakra:ho


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> Mei:her kekkai genkai r useless because of SozoSasisei(did u try to ne funny)
> Gaara:same as above,besides Gaara is so slow Tsunade CAN speed blitz hom then OHKO him.
> Hidan:u said it urself,he can't do anything to her,she CAN melt him with Katsuyu or handicap him through Rashinshou(or whatever its name is).
> Konan:Katsuyu's acid!!!
> ...



Man, your posts are so epic


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Dec 14, 2009)

She can defeat Sasori, Hidan, possibly Konan that's all I'll give her. She defeats them all with katsuya except Hidan.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> Itachi: Katsuyu CAN help her overcome Tsukyomi's effect(healing mental damages),as for his other genjutsu,they're useless against someone who controls perfectly her chakra:ho


After or before she's dead? Itachi can kill with Tsukuyomi, Kakashi was just lucky Itachi was holding back.


----------



## seastone (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Sasori just can't beat Tsunade... How will he stop Katsuyu spamming massive AoE spitting acid? With needles? Small puppets?



Kazekage puppet comes into play which he can use to pierce the slug with its iron and can build a shield around him to save hm from the acid.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

I should've made a thread about which chunnin Tsunade can beat without Katsuyu? :ho
EDIT :i'm off ;LT is here


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 14, 2009)

probably konan and that's it.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Kazekage puppet comes into play which he can use to pierce the slug with its iron and can build a shield around him to save hm from the acid.


Katsuyu can easily split and I doubt Iron can stop her corrosive Acid.

Don't get me wrong, I like Sasori a thousand times better than Tsunade but I can't see how he can beat her.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> That's exactly my opinion
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 You can't escape me. I was watching on mobile...



92Uchiha said:


> Lady Tsunade isn't summoned yet..............strange



Running from debt collectors. 



godtachi said:


> That's actually a good thing,* i hope i'm not here when LT*,Godaime Hokage and Creator see this thread



Why's that? 



Wintrale said:


> Lemme try...
> 
> *KUCHIYOSE!!!! SLUG LADY FANCLUB!!!!*



*appears* You rang? 



godtachi said:


> I should've made a thread about which chunnin Tsunade can beat without Katsuyu? :ho
> EDIT :i'm off ;*LT is here *



Why is it you're fleeing when I'm here? 

Do you guys _really_ want my answers?


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> After or before she's dead? Itachi can kill with Tsukuyomi, Kakashi was just lucky Itachi was holding back.



Manga proof it CAN kill,plz??


----------



## seastone (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Katsuyu can easily split and I doubt Iron can stop her corrosive Acid.



Easily split, it takes a bit time for that. While Sasori iron acts quick to pirce the slug. 

Also I am sure a iron wall can withstand the acid long enough to keep Sasori safe. 



> Don't get me wrong, I like Sasori a thousand times better than Tsunade but I can't see how he can beat her.



Tsunade would give him much difficulties but I can still see him win.



Lady Tsunade said:


> Do you guys _really_ want my answers?


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> I should've made a thread about which chunnin Tsunade can beat without Katsuyu? :ho
> EDIT :i'm off ;LT is here



I should've made a thread about which genin CAN itachi beat w/o sharingan


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> Manga proof it CAN kill,plz??



Check youself next time.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> I should've made a thread about which genin CAN itachi beat w/o sharingan



he beat sasuke,three konoha jounin,kakashi.....pointless


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Check youself next time.



It kills because of the mental damage it causes,Tsunade,with katsuyu's help, CAN recover from such damage.


----------



## Creator (Dec 14, 2009)

Of the Kages, she beats Mizukage and the Dust Kage. We have seen very little from them, and from what we have seen, unless they are inside, they lose. 

_*Akatsuki:-*_
Zetsu: Tsunade beats him.
Deidara, Kakazu and Kisame: She cant beat. Well maybe Kisame, because even her normal punches are insane. 
Konan: Saw nothing of her. If she had a real body, then Tsunade beats her. 
Pein: Too many bodies. 
Sasori: Tsunade can beat him with Katsuyu. _Actually Tsunade puts up a good fight against all of them with Katsuyu_
Itachi: Katsuyu rape. 

*Jounin:-*
Gai, Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai: All fodders to Tsunade and Katsuyu. 

Konoha 11: More fodder to Tsunade and Katsuyu then the Jounins.

Naruto: Bar from Sage Techs, Tsunade takes this with ease. 



Wintrale said:


> *Itachi genjutsu's her to death*, *she'd get melted by the Mizukage*






Also, can i just say. Godtachi, this is a troll thread. You can say 'No troll' and act funny and whatever, but it is a troll thread made specifically to bash Tsunade.



Nagatosama said:


> I should've made a thread about which genin CAN itachi beat w/o sharingan



I Approve.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> he beat sasuke,three konoha jounin,kakashi.....pointless



R u stupid??? I said w/o sharingan.


----------



## X Pain X (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> You can't escape me. I was watching on mobile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your answers contain logic and win, the enemy and most lusted tools of the fanboysim  

My lulz answer:

Tsunade can crush all their heads with her boulder boobs 

*spreads boobs far apart*
*places victim's head in*
*lets go of boobs*
*splat*

:ho


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Creator said:


> Of the Kages, she beats Mizukage and the Dust Kage. We have seen from them, and from what we have seen, unless they are inside, they lose.
> 
> _*Akatsuki:-*_
> Zetsu: Tsunade beats him.
> ...


No,it isn't a troll thread,i was rather surprised in the battledome when i saw that Tsunade loses all her match-ups against kage level shinobi ,so i wanted to know people's opinion.Plus,i believe that Tsunade is a genuis medic nin, but as far as battle skills are concerned,she's at most anbu level


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> It kills because of the mental damage it causes,Tsunade,with katsuyu's help, CAN recover from such damage.


Can you see Kakashi in that traumatized state? now instead of that, he's already dead. She won't have time, It all ends within a second.


----------



## Creator (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> No,it isn't a troll thread,i was rather surprised in the battledome when i saw that Tsunade loses all her match-ups against kage level shinobi ,so i wanted to know people's opinion.Plus,i believe that Tsunade is a genuis medic nin, but as far as battle skills are concerned,she's at most anbu level



Which threads? 

The only thing i see in the bathhouse is Tsunade paired up in whatever battle people want and then insue bashing. 


And if its bashing her, its a troll thread.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> R u stupid??? I said w/o sharingan.



naruto with finger genjutsu....pointless,since all itachi's fighting style involves sharingan,it's like saying which academy ninja Tsunade can beat without her strenght and katsuyu,the answer however in that case is noone.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> No,it isn't a troll thread,i was rather surprised in the battledome when i saw that Tsunade loses all her match-ups against kage level shinobi ,so i wanted to know people's opinion.Plus,i believe that Tsunade is a genuis medic nin, but as far as battle skills are concerned,she's at most *anbu level*



lol too much credit.


----------



## GCokes (Dec 14, 2009)

As usual Tsunade is being underestimated. I'll admit, she is not meant, as said before, to be able to take all Kage level shinobi because she IS the ultimate support; but to say she is wrecked by all those shinobi is completely preposterous. 

Tsunade has insane amounts of chakra available to her with her shadow seal. Tsunade is a LEGENDARY SANNIN with DECADES of experience and wars under her belt. I'd say it's almost impossible that she has never come across a high level puppet user to the point where Sasori would rape her. She is a master at evasion; she is the one who emphasizes to Sakura that she MUST NOT BE HIT. Tsunade was rusty in her Kabuto battle, but allow her to stretch those pretty arms and legs and see what she is capable of. She was capable of evading his attacks and he was referred to being at the same level as pre-skip Kakashi who has always been known for his speed.

She will have bad match-ups like ANY other shinobi. In the Rescue Gaara arc, Kakashi pointed out that Naruto was at a disadvantage against Deidara due to his fighting style. The same could go for Tsunade and people like Jiraiya(outside of sage mode). Deidara once again, is a bad match-up for Tsunade because of his range and her lack of it. Hidan would be a good match up for her because if he can't hit her he can't do anything and she can easily knock the daylights out of him.

In all of these scenarios I haven't even considered Katsuyu. Katsuyu expans her abilities tenfold. Her boss summon is a tool so why not use it? Katsuyu can be a distraction or make up for her lack of ranged attacks. Katsuyu could heal her while she fights and therefore not requiring her to activate Souzou Saisei. 

Souzou Saisei also brings Tsunade to an unparalleled level. Hit her all you like, she's just going to eat up your hits if you're capable of even hitting her in the first place. Waste your chakra because Tsunade has got plenty. She can heal an entire village simultaneously so I think she can take a few scratches here and there.

High level genjutsu and ninjutsu such as Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi, and Susano'o are potentially dangerous to her. Susano'o being the worst match up for her while Amaterasu is avoidable and Tsukuyomi being avoidable also while not impairing her ability to fight. 

You can't keep denying Tsunade some credit because you just don't understand her fight style.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Creator said:


> Which threads?
> 
> The only thing i see in the bathhouse is Tsunade paired up in whatever battle people want and then insue bashing.
> 
> ...



Tsunade vs itachi,tsunade vs mei,tsunade vs sasori,tsunade vs base jiraiya...

All of them were rapestomp for Tsunade's opponents,while i agreed with most of them,i clearly disagreed with base jiraiya,sasori and kabuto(i don't say she'll win, but she can probably make a decent fight).


----------



## Sephlan (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> ^^^i realy love your answers



This is clear evidence that one of the reasons why you've created this thread is to bash Tsunade.

This fails.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

GCokes said:


> As usual Tsunade is being underestimated. I'll admit, she is not meant, as said before, to be able to take all Kage level shinobi because she IS the ultimate support; but to say she is wrecked by all those shinobi is completely preposterous.
> 
> Tsunade has insane amounts of chakra available to her with her shadow seal. Tsunade is a LEGENDARY SANNIN with DECADES of experience and wars under her belt. I'd say it's almost impossible that she has never come across a high level puppet user to the point where Sasori would rape her. She is a master at evasion; she is the one who emphasizes to Sakura that she MUST NOT BE HIT. Tsunade was rusty in her Kabuto battle, but allow her to stretch those pretty arms and legs and see what she is capable of. She was capable of evading his attacks and he was referred to being at the same level as pre-skip Kakashi who has always been known for his speed.
> 
> ...


I'd really love to see how ama and tsuki are avoidable(especially tsuki,is it a beam??and concerning ama,if you don't have +raikage raiton shroud 2's level speed,you simply can't)


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Dec 14, 2009)

Neji kaitens her away.


----------



## Creator (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Tsunade vs itachi,tsunade vs mei,tsunade vs sasori,tsunade vs base jiraiya...
> 
> All of them were rapestomp for Tsunade's opponents,while i agreed with most of them,i clearly disagreed with base jiraiya,sasori and kabuto(i don't say she'll win, but she can probably make a decent fight).



I wont talk about Tsunade VS Itachi because thats just a shame.

Tsunade VS Mei, most where highly in favour of Tsunade. You werent but thats because you hate Tsunade. 

Tsunade VS Sasori. If i recall it was 50-50 in this one. 

Tsunade VS Base Jiraiya. Some did argue Tsunade's case. But SOME failed to see how Jiraiya minus summons was a weakling compared to Tsunade.

So you make a thread based on 4 matches?  

Again, this shows your lack of evidence when Tsunade is related and reinforces my statement that this is a troll thread intended to base Tsunade and to suggest shes not a Kage Level Shinobi. 

I would lock it, but i dont have the power.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Sephlan said:


> This is clear evidence that one of the reasons why you've created this thread is to bash Tsunade.
> 
> This fails.



No,i found their answers funny?That's all.It's really weird to see guys from their pc acting like they know your true intents


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

I normally don't bash Tsunade, you can even see me defending her in this thread regarding Sasori but sometimes her fans say retarded things like "Tsunade rapes Itachi"


----------



## GCokes (Dec 14, 2009)

Tsukuyomi is avoidable for Tsunade. She understands the human body to an otherworldly extent. All she has to do is watch Itachi's footwork. Tsunade can avoid Amaterasu as long as she doesn't stop moving. The strain it would cause to user to keep having to spam it would be unbearable if Tsunade were to not stop moving and run circles around the guy.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

GCokes said:


> Tsukuyomi is avoidable for Tsunade. She understands the human body to an otherworldly extent. All she has to do is watch Itachi's footwork. Tsunade can avoid Amaterasu as long as she doesn't stop moving. The strain it would cause to user to keep having to spam it would be unbearable if Tsunade were to not stop moving and run circles around the guy.



avoidable???sorry,dude but tsukiyomi is not avoidable

Running circles around itachi,with her shitty speed,she would be lucky if itachi doesn't speedblitz her


----------



## Creator (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> I normally don't bash Tsunade, you can even see me defending her in this thread regarding Sasori but sometimes her fans say retarded things like "Tsunade rapes Itachi"



You act as if other fans dont do the same.

Visit an Itachi thread in the Battledome.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 14, 2009)

The fact is Tsunade can't beat ANY kage level shinobi and thats my opinion hate it love it i dont care. She gets Raped hard by Sasori/Itachi etc


Creator just cause things arent going in Tsunade's favour its a troll/Bash thread?


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Tsunade vs itachi,tsunade vs mei,tsunade vs sasori,tsunade vs base jiraiya...
> 
> All of them were rapestomp for Tsunade's opponents,while i agreed with most of them,i clearly disagreed with base jiraiya,sasori and kabuto(i don't say she'll win, but she can probably make a decent fight).



As far as i CAN remember,the Itachi vs Tsunade was pretty close.
Tsunade vs Mei is a rapestomp in the 
Hokage's favor.
And also,in the Sasori vs Tsunade thread,th?
e majority said Tsunade would win(including urself)


----------



## GCokes (Dec 14, 2009)

You obviously must not understand what Tsukuyomi is. HE NEEDS TO LOOK AT YOU WITH HIS EYES OR FLICK HIS FINGER AT YOU. If Tsunade doesn't look at either of those, how is it not avoidable? You're lack of understand for that jutsu is hilarious.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Creator said:


> I wont talk about Tsunade VS Itachi because thats just a shame.
> 
> Tsunade VS Mei, most where highly in favour of Tsunade. You werent but thats because you hate Tsunade.
> 
> ...



Why would you lock it,there were nothing in the OP that bashes Tsunade.I believe it's more the answers that u see as bashing Tsunade,but again it's just ur opinion, since people give their opinion(which i think you don't share),but that doesn't make it a joke or a troll thread.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

GCokes said:


> You obviously must not understand what Tsukuyomi is. HE NEEDS TO LOOK AT YOU WITH HIS EYES OR FLICK HIS FINGER AT YOU. If Tsunade doesn't look at either of those, how is it not avoidable? You're lack of understand for that jutsu is hilarious.



When she doesn't look at neither itachi's finger nor his eyes,she will get burnt by an ama.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> avoidable???sorry,dude but tsukiyomi is not avoidable
> 
> Running circles around itachi,with her shitty speed,she would be lucky if itachi doesn't speedblitz her



For tsuk,see my previous post.
As for Ama,if she gets hit,she CAN cut her arm,as raikage did,and regrow it immediately after.:ho


----------



## Creator (Dec 14, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Why would you lock it,there were nothing in the OP that bashes Tsunade.I believe it's more the answers that u see as bashing Tsunade,but again it's just ur opinion, since people give their opinion(which i think you don't share),but that doesn't make it a joke or a troll thread.



Reread most of the thread. Even the title is trolling. 

There is a difference between debating a point, and just outright bashing. This is bashing. Not debating any point.


----------



## GCokes (Dec 14, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> For tsuk,see my previous post.
> As for Ama,if she gets hit,she CAN cut her arm,as raikage did,and regrow it immediately after.:ho



I wouldn't go as far as to push regrowth but he is saying that Itachi can simultaneously use Tsu and Ama without falling over into his grave. Good job, you fail as an itachi-tard.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 14, 2009)

Creator said:


> Reread most of the thread. Even the title is trolling.
> 
> There is a difference between debating a point, and just outright bashing. This is bashing. Not debating any point.



Dude what are you talking about?

there is nothing in the title that suggests its a bash thread, he is simply stating his opinion in the OP. Tsunade cant beat Any kage level shinobi and thats the truth IMO


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Creator said:


> Reread most of the thread. Even the title is trolling.
> 
> There is a difference between debating a point, and just outright bashing. This is bashing. Not debating any point.



Title of the thread :which kage level shinobi can Tsunade beat??

where is the bashing part,please?


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

GCokes said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to push regrowth but he is saying that Itachi can simultaneously use Tsu and Ama without falling over into his grave. Good job, you fail as an itachi-tard.



why would he use Tsukiyomi if tsunade doesn't look into his eyes,that's rather stupid.He'll use at most one technique and that's enough to destroy her.Plus,a dying itachi didn't pass out after using Tsukiyomi and two ama(plus other techiques),what are u talking about??


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 14, 2009)

Tsunade is unable to beat any of the people you listed.

Raikage: What the fuck blitzes her.
Tsuchikage: That cube would utterly rape her.
Mizukage: Acid, poisonous mist. GG.
Kazekage: Tsunade can do ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to Gaara because of his defense. He will shit on her.
Jiraiya: Lets be serious here. I shouldn't even have to elaborate on this.
Orochimaru: See above.
Madara: I shouldn't even have to elaborate on this.
Itachi: No restrictions. GG.
Pain: Seriously?
Konan: Have fun hitting paper.
Kisame: Water cube death.
Sasori: What is she going to do charge at Hiroku and die? Or get Iron sanded to death. Her pick.
Deidara: Lol have fun trying to reach him. Blown to shit.
Kakuzu: Mask nuked.
Hidan: Have fun knocking around an immortal. He draws blood and kills her.
Kakashi: With a plethora of techniques, knowledge and wiliness he takes this with moderate difficulty.
Gai: Utterly dominates her with his speed.

I invite someone to try tell me different.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 14, 2009)

Its over Gally won


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Gally said:


> Tsunade is unable to beat any of the people you listed.
> 
> Raikage: What the fuck blitzes her.
> Tsuchikage: That cube would utterly rape her.
> ...


I would've added a funny note in the message,but apart from that,it's perfect


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't get the idea about how this thread is bashing. If I make the exact same thread for Jiraiya, am I suddenly bashing Jiraiya? Or how about I make it for Pain? Am I bashing Six Paths?

In any case, Tsunade is more of a support ninja if anything. She can hold her own, but until she shows her full extent of her power, I won't really comment.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 14, 2009)

I am seriously concerned for the people that think Tsunade can beat Sasori.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm going to respond to this later.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

I only thought Tsunade could beat Sasori because Sakura did it with the help of Chiyo and Tsunade is supposed a better Sakura.

What Sakura needed Chiyo for was:

1) Speed and Evading of the Needle's and more
2) Help against the army of puppets

Tsunade should be faster and better at evading and with her superior strength and Taijutsu plus her healing she should be able to deal the 1000 puppets. Also I don't see how Sasori can even bring down Katsuyu or resist his Corrosive Acid.


----------



## kingcools (Dec 14, 2009)

sry but itachi beats tsunade without bigger troubles.
Amaterasu kills her. Tsukiyomi if she looks in his eyes.
Susanno will always finish her no matter what she does.
his speed is superior to hers(by far). 
There is no way Tsunade is gonna beat Itachi


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> After or before she's dead? Itachi can kill with Tsukuyomi, Kakashi was just lucky Itachi was holding back.



Oh come on. Tsukuyomi can't kill, it never has. It can turn a feeble-minded individual into a vegetable, that's for sure, but Kakashi isn't one of such. And Itachi's Tsukuyomi for Kakashi was actually the most brutal Tsukuyomi shown.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Saturnine said:


> Oh come on. Tsukuyomi can't kill, it never has. It can turn a feeble-minded individual into a vegetable, that's for sure, but Kakashi isn't one of such. And Itachi's Tsukuyomi for Kakashi was actually the most brutal Tsukuyomi shown.



Read all of the posts next time.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Dec 14, 2009)

IMO, she has chances against sasori, kakuzu, hidan, and maybe kisame. Id think she could use her medical ninjutsu to fuck up sameheda and doton armor, these are just opinions tho.


----------



## Sephlan (Dec 14, 2009)

I honestly think she has a chance in defeating the Raikage. 

Raikage = tank
Tsunade = slower tank

She has super strength + regeneration. Now that equals tank. 

Again, it's just an opinion


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Sephlan said:


> I honestly think she has a chance in defeating the Raikage.
> 
> Raikage = tank
> Tsunade = slower tank
> ...


She wont even be able to keep up with him, let alone beating him.


----------



## `Monster (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Can she get past Kage Bunshin+Death God?



Tsunade knows Kage Bushin too. Even though its never been shown, its what you learn when your a genin. 

As for this thread...I think Tsunade can beat Hiruzen, Crippled Orochimaru, Mei, Kakashi, and I don't know. Sasori too.


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 14, 2009)

In general Tsunade's chances are like that:

Kakashi - Kamui, head off, death.
Konan - Suffocation, death.
Jiraiya - he has lots of jutsu not even counting the Sage Mode. But if Tsunade took a Super Odama Rasengan, death.
Itachi - Amaterasu, death.
Orochimaru - I don't really have any idea how he could finish her off, he's more about lasting than busting. Stalemate here.
Kakuzu - heart removal, death.
Kisame - zero chakra level, death. Then dismemberment.
Pain - Animal realm summoning distraction >>> Bansho Tenin + Soul Removal >> Death.
Madara - Starvation in Madara's personal dimension. Death.
Raikage - Elbow, neck snapped, death.
Killerbee - Decapitation with a sword. Death.
Onoki - Disintegration... death obviously.
Gaara - Spatial recomposition in form of squeezing in a sand coffin, accompanied by death.
Deidara - C4 Karura death.
Sasori - Poison gas death.
Mei - Dissolution death.
Guy - Morning peacock death.
Torune - One touch, one dead Hokage.
Danzo - Suicide


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know Tsunade could be so controversial.

Anyways, I say she probably beats:

1. Hidan: Sozo Saisei regenerates any damage from the ritual and during this time she could probably get him out of the circle. Also, engaging Tsunade in taijutsu w/o a shit ton of speed isn't a good idea.

2. Mei: Just normal healing might be enough for this and if not she always has Katsuyu.

3. Gaara: tbh I'm not sure how fast his sand is now but I'm pretty sure Katsuyu's acid could get through. And if he does catch her in his sand, then I think it'd be interesting to see Sozo Saisei vs. Sand Burial.

4. Onoki (maybe): This is actually more lack of feats than anything on the Tsuchikage's part

5. Kakuzu (maybe): I'm pretty sure Katsuyu could tank his elemental attacks and acid spray could probably get through his doton. Then again, though, it's been a long time since I read that fight so I'm not sure just how destructive the combo's were...


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

`Monster said:


> Tsunade knows Kage Bushin too. Even though its never been shown, its what you learn when your a genin.




You do know Kage Bunshin is a forbidden jutsu? Let alone Genins knowing it. Naruto learned it from a secret scroll he had stolen for Mizuki. What you're saying is the normal Bunshin not Kage Bunshin.

Also by that I meant Sarutobi would make a Kage Bunshin then use the Death God like he did to Zombie Hashirama and Tobirama.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> Tsunade would give him much difficulties but I can still see him win.



I see it going either way, although somewhat in her favor. Might be bias, though. 



>



You'd rather be spared LT's wrath?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> You do know Kage Bunshin is a forbidden jutsu? Let alone Genins knowing it. Naruto learned it from a secret scroll he had stolen for Mizuki. What you're saying is the normal Bunshin not Kage Bunshin.
> 
> Also by that I meant Sarutobi would make a Kage Bunshin then use the Death God like he did to Zombie Hashirama and Tobirama.



I had the same misconception too. It's Tajuu Kage Bunshin that's forbidden, not normal Kage Bunshins.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2009)

Creator said:


> Of the Kages, she beats Mizukage and the Dust Kage. We have seen very little from them, and from what we have seen, unless they are inside, they lose.
> 
> _*Akatsuki:-*_
> Zetsu: Tsunade beats him.
> ...



Er... How? Saying "Oh, she rapes" or "She wins" without any reasoning as to why is as bad as the Uchitards who say "'Cause I say so".

In terms of the Mizukage, the very air Tsunade would be breathing would be acid strong enough to melt an incomplete Susano'o - so imagine what it'd do to Tsunade's organs. Then there's the actual acid itself. Tsunade can only heal herself from so much and, as we've seen, the Mizukage herself is unaffected by acid. While Tsunade would only need to hit her once, is Tsunade capable of running through an acid cloud across a floor drenched in acid?

As for the Tsuchikage... The guy floats, can turn you to stone with a touch and reduce you to dust with a wave of his hand. Tsunade would be killed as soon as he got a single hit on her and, even if you somehow magically assume she can dodge his ranged jutsu yet he cannot dodge her close-combat attacks, he's liable to have a vast supply of Earth Release jutsu at his disposal for both defensive and offensive purposes. He's like a midget version of Hiruzen, just with less generic jutsu.

In terms of the Akatsuki... Tsunade would be in a genjutsu within seconds against Itachi... We've seen that all he ever needed was a finger and that was against someone he had no interest in hurting. If he gets Tsunade with Tsukuyomi, she's as good as dead. She'd survive against the mental torture, since she's made of seriously strong stuff, but every mind has its limits and Itachi has more than enough time to find hers. Without a Sharingan, she can't hold her own against his genjutsu. Which, though it pains me to say it, is something very few ninja could truly survive against. We've not even seen Zetsu at work, so you can't say she'd take him since all we know about him is that he likes eating people whole and can move almost as fast as Tobi can teleport.

I'll only concede on Sasori, since Sakura could take him so a vastly superior medical ninja like Tsunade should have few troubles with Katsuyu backing her up. I feel you're doing the same you did in that other thread - insulting other major characters and their skills to try to hype up Tsunade as somehow stronger than they are.


----------



## Senjuclan (Dec 14, 2009)

You people seriously underestimate Tsunade, she was not chosen as hokage for no reason. There are two factors you need to keep in mind: her regenerative powers (she can lure you to attack her and then counter) and katsuyu. With that, let's see who can beat her.

*Akatsuki Members*
_Pein_ - Six bodies are too strong for anyone including all of akatsuki
_Madara_ - Safe to assume he beats. He can imprison her in his dimensional prison

_Itachi_ - He would beat her but not as easily as people think. Remenber, she knows he is a Uchiha. She would not look into his eyes and probably summon katsuyu right off the batt. She can spam acidic attacks too. Ultimately, he needs MS to defeat her.

_Sasori_ - Beats her after a very difficult fight. She can negate all his poisons, katsuyu can acid-bomb most of his puppets, but he has the range and number advantage.

_Orochimaru_ - Not sure how he beats her, she can regenerate. Her summon is stronger than snakes including manda. His genjutsu is nothing for someone like her. Kusanagi can be avoided with KB feint and Orochimaru generally does not avoid direct attacks because he assumes he can regenerate. If she catches him with ranshisho, he is done. I give this to her.

_Kisame_ - Assuming that she has no elemental jutsu, he would beat her but I seriously doubt that a hokage would not control at least two elements. If she has doton or suiton, she would beat him too. I say, inconclusive data.

_Kakuzu_ - I think she can beat him regardless of his elemental advantage. The reason? Zesshi Nensan! Katsuyu can melt doton:domu. Tsunde can evade some of his elemental attacks and regenerate from incurred damage if need be. 

_Deidara_  - Her worst match-up. He kills her much easier since she is a short-range fighter only.

_Konan_ - Acid > chakra paper!!

_Hidan_ - He is as slow as her, so I am sure she can avoid his attacks and ranshisho him or alternatively call on katsuyu to help her box him in. She kills him easily.

_Zetsu_ - Not enough info. 

*Kages and Near Kage Ninjas*

_Danzo_ - Not clear but so many sharingans? Damn!!! Dude must be strong.

_Jiraiya_ - Schools her for obvious reasons (ranged fighter with summons>katsuyu)

_Naruto_ - Is this even a question?

_Kakashi_ - Might beat her because he is a ranged fighter but does he have the stamina to finish her off? she might pull it off because he runs out of stamina.

_Gai_ - Too damn fast for her BUT she will beat him if she is smart. Protect herself with multiple copies of katsuyu shooting acid while she attacks him at the right moment.

_Ei_ - This dude is way to fast but again like Gai she CAN beat him if she is smart. He is not a ranged fighter. Put katsuyu around you, shoot acid and attack him at the right moment.

_Kirabi_ - LOL! Enough said
_Darui_ - Did someone say ranton? 
_Terumi_ - Tsunade schools her. Lava? spit acid against that shit. Futton? Tsunade can regenerate. What would Terumi do against 20 copies of katsuyu?

_Ao and Chojiro_ - say hello to Katsuyu acid
_Onoki_ - Please! She turns to stone
_Gaara_ - Neither she nor katsuyu can reach him. He can bury both of them in sand

I am not sure who else I forgot but seriously people underestimate Tsunade-hime.


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok when I say she get's stomped hard by any of the current kage's, does anyone disagree?


----------



## GangWarlord (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Ugh... Sasori? Even though that's not a big thing considering even Sakura succeeded...



Sakura and Chiyo beat him together. If Chiyo (and the plot shield) weren't there, Sasori would've killed Sakura a thousand times over. 
Tsunade would put up more of a fight, but would end up getting pwned all the same.


----------



## `Monster (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> You do know Kage Bunshin is a forbidden jutsu? Let alone Genins knowing it. Naruto learned it from a secret scroll he had stolen for Mizuki. What you're saying is the normal Bunshin not Kage Bunshin.
> 
> Also by that I meant Sarutobi would make a Kage Bunshin then use the Death God like he did to Zombie Hashirama and Tobirama.



 I get those mixed up. My bad.

But yeah, Tsunade can use *NORMAL* bushins, lol xD
A bunch of Tsunades jumping around smashing the ground is enough for him.


----------



## Senjuclan (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> You do know Kage Bunshin is a forbidden jutsu? Let alone Genins knowing it. Naruto learned it from a secret scroll he had stolen for Mizuki. What you're saying is the normal Bunshin not Kage Bunshin.
> 
> Also by that I meant Sarutobi would make a Kage Bunshin then use the Death God like he did to Zombie Hashirama and Tobirama.



Kage bunshin is NOT a forbidden jutsu! Tajuu kage bunshin is. However, it is ONLY forbidden for ninja below the kage level. Look at databook I for reference.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Senjuclan said:


> Kage bunshin is NOT a forbidden jutsu! Tajuu kage bunshin is. However, it is ONLY forbidden for ninja below the kage level. Look at databook I for reference.


Ah, I didn't know that, thanks.

Btw, you overestimate Tsunade. I could tell you why but I don't have time right now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Ok when I say she get's stomped hard by any of the current kage's, does anyone disagree?



.....

Tsunade schools Mizukage. She's effective in enclosed areas, but she has nothing on Godaime Hokage.

Sure, Raikage is fast. But if she pressures him before he activates his lightning shroud, she does stand a definite chance. However, it's much more slim if he does, but Katsuyu is also there to help out. He has nothing to counter her.

Onoki has his molecular-disarray thingy. Medic nins evade quite handily. GG. 

Tsunade vs Gaara is a controversial subject, with Gaara fans saying his sand is impenetrable, and Tsunade fans saying that she can infact break through it. You decide how this goes, people.


----------



## Harry Balzac (Dec 14, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Ok when I say she get's stomped hard by any of the current kage's, does anyone disagree?



No, sir.:taichou


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 14, 2009)

Senjuclan said:


> You people seriously underestimate Tsunade, she was not chosen as hokage for no reason.



She was chosen for more then just her raw ability also.

It takes more than just strength to be Hokage.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> I only thought Tsunade could beat Sasori because Sakura *did it with the help of Chiyo* and Tsunade is supposed a better Sakura.
> 
> What Sakura needed Chiyo for was:
> 
> ...



Well that right there is the end of the argument isn't it? You vastly underestimate both Chiyo and Sasori for some ungodly reason.



Saturnine said:


> Oh come on. Tsukuyomi can't kill, it never has. It can turn a feeble-minded individual into a vegetable, that's for sure, but Kakashi isn't one of such. And Itachi's Tsukuyomi for Kakashi was actually the most brutal Tsukuyomi shown.



Wait really? I do believe Kakashi said why didn't he just kill me? I also believe that Itachi admitted Kakashi's sharingan allowed him to resist somewhat which Tsunade does not have. Tsukuyomi would at the very least leave Tsunade crippled and unconscious if not dead. Provided Itachi uses a serious Tsukuyomi.



`Monster said:


> Tsunade knows Kage Bushin too. Even though its never been shown, *its what you learn when your a genin*.
> 
> As for this thread...I think Tsunade can beat Hiruzen, Crippled Orochimaru, Mei, Kakashi, and I don't know. Sasori too.



Something you learn as a gennin?  Are you being serious? That would be Bunshin no Jutsu. Not Kage Bunshin no jutsu. They are quite different. Jounin comment on Naruto being able to perform that jutsu. It is not something the average Gennin can do.

Why the hell did I come into this damn cesspool again? *Goes back to his section*


----------



## Sephlan (Dec 14, 2009)

Senjuclan said:


> You people seriously underestimate Tsunade, she was not chosen as hokage for no reason. There are two factors you need to keep in mind: her regenerative powers (she can lure you to attack her and then counter) and katsuyu. With that, let's see who can beat her.
> 
> *Akatsuki Members*
> _Pein_ - Six bodies are too strong for anyone including all of akatsuki
> ...




I agree. This thread should be continued after (if) she fights in another battle.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

Gally said:


> Something you learn as a gennin?  Are you being serious? That would be Bunshin no Jutsu. *Not Kage Bunshin no jutsu.* They are quite different. Jounin comment on Naruto being able to perform that jutsu. It is not something the average Gennin can do.
> 
> Why the hell did I come into this damn cesspool again? *Goes back to his section*



They comment on him making Tajuu Kage Bunshins. Kage Bunshins actually are what you learn in the Academy, and that's the skill you have to master in order to get your headband and graduate. 

I used to keep mixing up Kage Bunshin with Tajuu Kage Bunshin. I know the differences, I just didn't know if Kage Bunshin was the banned one.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> They comment on him making Tajuu Kage Bunshins. Kage Bunshins actually are what you learn in the Academy, and that's the skill you have to master in order to get your headband and graduate.
> 
> I used to keep mixing up Kage Bunshin with Tajuu Kage Bunshin. I know the differences, I just didn't know if Kage Bunshin was the banned one.


That's the normal Bunshin.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> That's the normal Bunshin.



Scan?  I'm pretty sure it's Kage Bunshin that they need to graduate the Academy.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2009)

Firstly, I don't like the term "Kage-level". It's rather vague and it doesn't give a accurate representation of the skill of a character, considering Tsunade is _technically_ among this tier. Mind you, not in terms of ability, but in status. Secondly - and lastly - I cannot take this topic seriously when you suggest that she can defeat _Akasuna no Sasori_. That is absurd.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Scan?  I'm pretty sure it's Kage Bunshin that they need to graduate the Academy.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 14, 2009)

Look at the scan and feel bad LT.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Scan?  I'm pretty sure it's Kage Bunshin that they need to graduate the Academy.



This  and the databook entry suggest otherwise:



> Clone Technique (分身の術, Bunshin no Jutsu)
> Ninjutsu, E-rank, Supplementary
> Users: Uzumaki Naruto, Haruno Sakura, et al
> 
> ...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

.....

*goes back to Battledome*


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2009)

LOOOl. Gaara shits on Tsunade. I'm sorry.....

Raikage absolutely destroys. No question.

Speculation:
Mizukage has 2 bloodline limits and acid. Rapes.
Tsuchikage fought with prime Madara and is alive. Rapes.
Danzou has a sharingan arm?wtf? Rapes automatically just because of that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> LOOOl. Gaara shits on Tsunade. I'm sorry.....
> 
> Raikage absolutely destroys. No question.
> 
> ...



Uh, yeah there is a question in regards to Raikage. Speed is not the only factor in a fight, contrary to Uchiha-fans' popular belief.


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Uh, yeah there is a question in regards to Raikage. Speed is not the only factor in a fight, contrary to Uchiha-fans' popular belief.


Say that when the Raikage beheads her Kisame-style before she even gets the chance to blink.


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Uh, yeah there is a question in regards to Raikage. Speed is not the only factor in a fight, contrary to Uchiha-fans' popular belief.



Ok, when you're fast enough to be able to make sharingan prediction null, then Tsunade is auto outclassed. I doubt she's even as fast as kn2 Naruto.

But yeah, either way, Raikage rapes beyond any reasonable doubt. Hard.

black on blondes


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Say that when the Raikage beheads her Kisame-style before she even gets the chance to blink.



Then Souzou Saisei will lol in his face. 



♠Ace♠ said:


> Ok, when you're fast enough to be able to make sharingan prediction null, then Tsunade is auto outclassed. I doubt she's even as fast as kn2 Naruto.
> 
> But yeah, either way, Raikage rapes beyond any reasonable doubt. Hard.
> 
> *black on blondes*



You obviously haven't seen a blonde on her period.


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol.

I smell Raikage x Tsunade.

Imagine the children?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Uh, yeah there is a question in regards to Raikage. Speed is not the only factor in a fight, contrary to Uchiha-fans' popular belief.



By what means does Tsunade defeat Ē? Surely, you aren't suggest that _Souzou Saisei_ and _Ranshinshou_ - used in accordance - will be able to effectively defend against his attacks and properly dispatch him, are you?


----------



## Mio (Dec 14, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Lol.
> 
> I smell Raikage x Tsunade.
> 
> Imagine the children?



Killer Bee got tentacles, Tsunade would betray the Raikage for his bro.


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2009)

^Then we get Bee vs Raikage


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:
			
		

> Then Souzou Saisei will lol in his face.



_Souzou Saisei_ is a temporary means of defense; there is a limit to the amount of time that it remains active. Moreover, there is no physical evidence to suggest that she possesses the ability to react effectively, or even strike advantageously considering Ē's _raiton_ shroud.


----------



## Senjuclan (Dec 14, 2009)

Mio said:


> Say that when the Raikage beheads her Kisame-style before she even gets the chance to blink.



Raikage did not behead Kisame, DOUBLE lariat did. V2 Lariat, which is stronger than raikage's could not kill her. She can regenerate, so she would be fine. How would raikage kill her when she summons katsuyu after that?


----------



## Senjuclan (Dec 14, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> By what means does Tsunade defeat Ē? Surely, you aren't suggest that _Souzou Saisei_ and _Ranshinshou_ - used in accordance - will be able to effectively defend against his attacks and properly dispatch him, are you?



No souzou saisei will help her recover from his first attack, then katsuyu would would make 20 copies of himself and spit acid from different directions. Ei cannot kill all 20 copies and Tsunade before one of them can react. Ony space-time jutsu has ever been shown to be that fast.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> By what means does Tsunade defeat Ē? Surely, you aren't suggest that _Souzou Saisei_ and _Ranshinshou_ - used in accordance - will be able to effectively defend against his attacks and properly dispatch him, are you?



Not necessarily. I'm simply saying that in general areas of being a ninja, they match up well.

Speed - He dominates
Strength - I'm inclined to give her the edge, as a single finger did almost as much damage (if not the same) to the ground as his full body did to Sasuke
Summons - Her
Experience - It's arguable who has more, as they both seem to been around for a while

etc

Simply that Speed isn't the only factor to consider in a fight.



Shiranui said:


> _Souzou Saisei_ is a temporary means of defense; there is a limit to the amount of time that it remains active. Moreover, there is no physical evidence to suggest that she possesses the ability *to react effectively*, or even strike advantageously considering Ē's _raiton_ shroud.



I'm not debating how long it stays active for, just that it gets the job done. 

As for the reacting effectively part, she has the experience and skills as a medic to do so, as they emphasize dodging/reacting quickly to avoid attacks, in the context of team battles. If this were a one-on-one battle, there is no reason for her to dodge every attack if Souzou Saisei nullifies it, since she's not needed to heal anyone. She can be reckless and go straight in for the attack.

Whether she comes out on top is a different matter.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2009)

Senjuclan said:


> No souzou saisei will help her recover from his first attack, then katsuyu would would make 20 copies of himself and spit acid from different directions. Ei cannot kill all 20 copies and Tsunade before one of them can react. Ony space-time jutsu has ever been shown to be that fast.



He may not able to evade and attack simultaneously without inspiring a reaction, but it's logical to assume that Katsuyu's "acid technique" would be ineffective considering the speed at which Ē escaped _Amaterasu_. And, as I said, _Souzou Saisei_ is only a temporary defense.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Dec 14, 2009)

None but hidan. Tsunade is easily the weakest kage level ninja.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:
			
		

> As for the reacting effectively part, she has the experience and skills as a medic to do so, as they emphasize dodging/reacting quickly to avoid attacks, in the context of team battles.



This is merely conjecture. As I stated, there isn't implicit evidence to support the claim that she can react effectively to Ē's _raiton_ enhanced techniques. Until you can provide such evidence that suggests Tsunade's perception of movement surpasses the _sharingan's_, I refuse to believe that she'll be able to land a single strike.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> This is merely conjecture. As I stated, there isn't implicit evidence to support the claim that she can react effectively. Until you can provide such evidence whichs suggests Tsunade's perception of movement surpasses the _sharingan's_, I refuse to believe that she'll be able to land a single strike.



That's assuming he's already activated Lightning Shroud. As I said, it's dismal chances for Tsunade if it's activated, but Katsuyu would be a big help. I don't see Raikage doing anything to her.

However, it's very well possible for Raikage to blitz the hell out of Tsunade and stop her before she does so. 

I'm just waiting for Kishimoto to stop trolling me perpetually while she's in her coma, and giving her some damn new feats.


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2009)

So Kakashi>Tsunade?

I stand by this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

Everyone > Tsunade. It's canon since Kishimoto doesn't know how to develop kunoichi.  Honestly, he gives them the ability to be great, all these powerful techniques, but he never expands on them.

I'mma stay away from Tsunade threads for a while. The responses don't sit well with me, but people are entitled to their opinions.


----------



## αce (Dec 14, 2009)

ok.... but really.... fanwanking aside....

Kakashi>Tsunade.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> That's assuming he's already activated Lightning Shroud. As I said, it's dismal chances for Tsunade if it's activated, but Katsuyu would be a big help. I don't see Raikage doing anything to her.



And your statement assumes that she will have activated _Souzou Saisei_. It has severe repercussions, thus, in a rational state of mind, I don't believe that she would use it at the beginning of the match. 

The most likely scenario is that Ē will inflict substantial damage to Tsunade and, consequently, she will resort to her regeneration technique, at which point Ē will encompass himself in his _raiton_ shroud after realizes that his base techniques yield no effect.



♠Ace♠ said:


> So Kakashi>Tsunade?
> 
> I stand by this.



As do I.


----------



## SpiRo (Dec 14, 2009)

I don`t consider Gaara Kage level.. But since he is kage already then Tsunade > Gaara.


----------



## Senjuclan (Dec 14, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> He may not able to evade and attack simultaneously without inspiring a reaction, but it's logical to assume that Katsuyu's "acid technique" would be ineffective considering the speed at which Ē escaped _Amaterasu_. And, as I said, _Souzou Saisei_ is only a temporary defense.



One katsuyu will not defeat Ei but we are talking about 20 or more copies!!! Remember, he has the power to tajuu kage bunshin himself. I think in a fair fight, Tsunade would probably defeat Ei. He is not a smart tactician and is a short range fighter. She has the number advantage and is more intelligent. Regardless of her lower speed, she defeats him because there will be 20+ acid-shooting summons supporting her. She can bunshin and hide and lure him to grab her (all his jutsu requires this) and then she can ranshisho him.


----------



## Rapest (Dec 14, 2009)

Exactly how does Tsunade negate Sasori's prison without prior knowledge? Sakura would have been raped if she didn't have the antidote to his poison.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

When i said she can beat Sasori,i meant that amont all kage level three,she had most chances against Sasori,which is logical since Katsuyu CAN heal her if some puppet hit her,she can evade a lot of his attacks and she can destroy his puppets with one hit.However,she would ultimately lose


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

^^The one she has the most chances of winning against is Mei,then Sasori.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

^^No,mei is a better Tsunade,faster,more proficient with ninjutsu(her kekkai genkais are deadly)?and she's much sexier


----------



## syferite (Dec 15, 2009)

Godtachi, you attempt at derailing Tsunade has worked very well.
However, I am surprised as to see people underestimating the legendary Kunoichi that is Tsunade. 

What do people have to compare Tsunade to other Kage level opponents? Her performance against Kabuto at which she had been out of action for years at end? And even after being out of action, she was capable of using as much chakra, survived fatal blows, and still managed to kick Orochimaru's slimy ass.

Tsunade isn't slow. She carried a huge fucking ass sword and took Manda and Orochimaru by surprise. Woman even spanked Kabuto's ass like the bitch he is.

Now, given that she has been indulging in an entire ninja society and probably had some time to train and regain her composure as a kunoichi, it would be only be obvious to think that her skills would have improved.

I see people saying that even Gaara is capable of defeating her, even the Mizukage and the Tsuchikage. I'm unsure of the Raikage since his speed could be a huge pain in the ass *FOR ANY OPPONENT*. But people forget that it's where super strength comes in to a good position.
Speed does shit when the terrain you're on is destroyed in an instant.

The Sharingan is an entirely different story, since the entire prospect of fighting a Sharingan user is one of the biggest bitch in the story. But to simply assume that Danzo would win in one second is just next to stupid.
There are methods to counter against the Sharingan. Hashirama proved in his legendary fight with Madara. Lee proved it. Guy proved it. Chiyo showed huge amounts of knowledge about it. And probably a lot more. (This is considering that Danzo is not capable of using the Mangekyo Sharingan.)

But the list goes on doesn't it? Even Guy and Kakashi can beat Tsunade now.
Ok, they* could*. But then people simply make one-sided arguments. Good job.

Ultimately, Tsunade is a support-oriented Kunoichi who is capable of great medical feats. But remember that medical-ninjas thrive on the prospect of studying an opponents attack pattern, evading all attacks, and forming an attack concept. Now add the fact that Tsunade is capable of destructive attacks.

Seriously, Kishi didn't draw out shitloads of chapters of Medical Ninja vs Puppeteer for nothing.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> ^^No,mei is a better Tsunade,*faster*,more proficient with ninjutsu(her kekkai genkais are deadly)?and she's much sexier



Tsunade is sexier(Mei has no bewbs elegance),more proficient in ninjutsu,taijutsu and seals(she renders all of Mei's kekkai genkai useless).


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> Tsunade is sexier(Mei has nobewbselegance),more proficient in ninjutsu,taijutsu and seals(she renders all of Mei's kekkai gnekai useless).



oh my,you posts get everyday worse and worse:
1.boobs have nothing to do with sexiness(especially tsunade's ones)
2.more proficient in ninjutsu:the two jutsus mei showed are far superior to anything Tsunade has showed(offensive jutsu)
3.rendering kekkai genkai useless with seals? what the fuck


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> oh my,you posts get everyday worse and worse:
> 1.boobs have nothing to do with sexiness(especially tsunade's ones)
> 2.more proficient in ninjutsu:the two jutsus mei showed are far superior to anything Tsunade has showed(offensive jutsu)
> 3.rendering kekkai genkai useless with seals? what the fuck



1.Yes it does,plus Tsunade is said to be the most beautiful woman in the world.
2.Katsuyu is more than enough
3.Sozo Saisei is as ealing jutsu.
And no your trolling fails once more.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> 1.Yes it does,plus Tsunade is said to be the most beautiful woman in the world.
> 2.Katsuyu is more than enough
> 3.Sozo Saisei is as ealing jutsu.
> And no your trolling fails once more.



beauty=/=sexiness 
Katsuyu more than enough???
Sosu saisei is a healing jutsu,but she can't keep it forever.

stop with this fucking tomato smiley,it makes you gayer than you already are


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> beauty=/=sexiness
> Katsuyu more than enough???
> Sosu saisei is a healing jutsu,but she can't keep it forever.
> 
> stop with this fucking tomato smiley,it makes you gayer than you already are



Beauty is more important than sexiness.
Yes,katsuyu nullifies all Mei's attempt to kill Tsunade.
Sozo Sasei is a sealing jutsu.


----------



## syferite (Dec 15, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> 1.Yes it does,plus Tsunade is said to be the most beautiful woman in the world.
> 2.Katsuyu is more than enough
> 3.Sozo Saisei is as ealing jutsu.
> And no your trolling fails once more.



I love Tsunade and everything, but such huge boobs is quite a big turn-off.
Cow tits please.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

syferite said:


> I love Tsunade and everything, but such huge boobs is quite a big turn-off.
> Cow tits please.



Better than having no tits at all.


----------



## Spanktastik (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> oh my,you posts get everyday worse and worse:
> 1.boobs have nothing to do with sexiness(especially tsunade's ones)
> 2.more proficient in ninjutsu:the two jutsus mei showed are far superior to anything Tsunade has showed(offensive jutsu)
> 3.rendering kekkai genkai useless with seals? what the fuck



Boobs have nothing to do with sexiness when your gay but otherwise they should be a big factor. So speak for yourself


----------



## Suu (Dec 15, 2009)

It's quite difficult to answer the question posed by the OP accurately, simply because the very phrase 'Kage level' is contentious in itself. What defines a 'Kage level' nin? Does a nin have to be 'Kage level' in all facets of their ability? Or can a nin be classified 'Kage level' if only their _supportive_ abilities rather than their _offensive _abilities meet the required benchmarks? What _are_ the benchmarks, if any? The ability to compete on par with (or above) the level of the 5 Kage? 

Then we have the problem of _known_ 'Kage level' nins not actually being given the chance to display the full range of their abilities, and as such, lack the feats to really put them up on 'Kage level'. The current Mizukage is an example of that. In fact, whether or not Tsunade herself has shown all that she's got to offer has been a topic of hot debate between Tsunade fans and haters for years.

For the sake of convenience, I'm going to go purely by feats.

I believe Tsunade is most certainly a 'Kage level' nin. And in this context, I don't mean "Kage level because she was _Ho_kage...duh", but rather, even if she hadn't been elected to the seat of Hokage, I would still - taking into account all she's shown us so far - consider her to be a 'Kage level' nin.

Having said that, however, I do believe that she is in one of the lower - if not the lowest - tiers of the 'Kage level' group. Her offensive skills are high-Jounin to low-Kage at best, and it's only when you take her [arguably] unrivalled supportive abilities into account that she really stands out as a 'Kage level' nin.

Tl;dr - she's not _just _about battle and offense, which is why trying to gauge her position comparative to other 'Kage level' nins by asking who she could _defeat_ may not really be the best way to go about things.

It's also good to note that Tsunade *can* defeat several 'Kage level' nins; even some of the higher tiers like Sasori, etc. She certainly possesses the means to combat some of the higher tiers, and if circumstances and several assumptions go in her favour, then she very well may be able to defeat them. However, what's more important is whether or not Tsunade has a higher chance of defeating them as they do of defeating her. If we go by this test, the list becomes much shorter, and will probably look something like:

*Mei Terumi * 
Tsunade's _Souzou Saisei_ can pretty much counter everything Mei throws at her, including her acid mist. Furthermore, Tsunade's super strength can help her break out of enclosed areas (where the mist is most potent) and Katsuyu's protective hide can tank some damage for Tsunade whilst transporting her close enough to defeat a CQC-feat-less Mizukage. 

_*Konan *_
Konan actually has a fair chance of defeating Tsunade too, particularly if she can get Tsunade before she summons Katsuyu. However, given Tsunade's awesome upper body strength, she could probably break herself out of a full body bind and summon Katsuyu to spray acid over Konan before it's too late. Genesis Rebirth helps with any potential friendly fire.

*Animal Realm Pain*
I'm sort of 50/50 with this one; her super strength can most likely one-shot most of Pain's summons à la Sakura and SM Naruto, barring the dog summon. Katsuyu would play a huge role here, both offensive-wise (her acid spray providing Tsunade with a means of 'searching' the chameleon summon out, and combating the bird summon from a range) and defensive-wise (acting as a meat shield for Tsunade if she's attacked from multiple sides).

*Chiyo*
I'm not sure if people would classify Chiyo as a 'Kage level' nin. I, personally, would have no problems doing so. The only things Chiyo can do against Tsunade that pose a real threat to her is if she manages to decapitate/cut off Tsunade's hands before she activates Genesis Rebirth, or if the chakra sealer is able to nullify the effects of Genesis Rebirth. Summoning Katsuyu really lowers the chance of either tactic going through successfully, while at the same time, Katsuyu's sheer weight and acid spit can destroy summons easily.

*Old Sarutobi*
Going purely by feats rather than hype, I do believe Tsunade has a good chance against an aged Sarutobi. He really has no answer for Katsuyu, and he has no means of negating or stopping Tsunade from using Genesis Rebirth (since he uses a blunt weapon). Given this, she can tank/dodge his rather direct Katon, smash through his Doton, and her super strength can easily disarm him in CQC. If he uses Enma cage, Katsuyu's acid spray can make it through the gaps.


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

As the posts go on, very little actual informative debate is coming of this thread. Only bashing. Only a few is actually even providing reasoning. 



Gally said:


> Tsunade is unable to beat any of the people you listed.
> 
> Raikage: What the fuck blitzes her.
> Tsuchikage: That cube would utterly rape her.
> ...



As a KCer, you should be ashamed at your level of debate. 

Mizukage and Tsuchikage have not shown, in combination, more then 5 jutsus. Tsunade would thrash them. 

But i wont argue with you, its a pointless argument which will lead you to neg me since i am right. 



Wintrale said:


> In terms of the Mizukage, the very air Tsunade would be breathing would be acid strong enough to melt an incomplete Susano'o - so imagine what it'd do to Tsunade's organs. Then there's the actual acid itself. Tsunade can only heal herself from so much and, as we've seen, the Mizukage herself is unaffected by acid. While Tsunade would only need to hit her once, is Tsunade capable of running through an acid cloud across a floor drenched in acid?



This just goes to show that clearly, reading the manga, and hyping characters can go beyond what the manga has shown.

Tell me this. Has Mizukage used her acid...i dont know, outside? No? I wonder how that would work? 

Acid breathe, outside. Seems to me that it will disperse and wont stay too long. Not even Shizune's stayed that long. 



> In terms of the Akatsuki... Tsunade would be in a genjutsu within seconds against Itachi... We've seen that all he ever needed was a finger and that was against someone he had no interest in hurting. If he gets Tsunade with Tsukuyomi, she's as good as dead. She'd survive against the mental torture, since she's made of seriously strong stuff, but every mind has its limits and Itachi has more than enough time to find hers. Without a Sharingan, she can't hold her own against his genjutsu. Which, though it pains me to say it, is something very few ninja could truly survive against. We've not even seen Zetsu at work, so you can't say she'd take him since all we know about him is that he likes eating people whole and can move almost as fast as Tobi can teleport.



Love how you only mentioned 3. Itachi, Zetsu and Tobi.

Based on manga ALONE, Tsunade can beat Itachi with Katsuyu.

Based on the manga, Zetsu is a fodder scout.

Tobi. His half dead.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Creator said:


> As the posts go on, very little actual informative debate is coming of this thread. Only bashing. Only a few is actually even providing reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R u serious,based on manga itachi literally rapes Tsunade,tobi with one jutsu destroys her.Onoki and mei have shown,in one chapter,more than what Tsunade did in 300 chapters.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

@Suu i know that kage level is a vague concept,but i clearly stated some of those i consider kage level,try to at least compare tsunade to those.


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> R u serious,based on manga itachi literally rapes Tsunade,tobi with one jutsu destroys her.Onoki and mei have shown,in one chapter,more than what Tsunade did in 300 chapters.



No, i am joking when i say a thread is a troll thread and bashing Tsunade.


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 15, 2009)

Creator said:


> Of the Kages, she beats Mizukage and the Dust Kage. We have seen very little from them, and from what we have seen, unless they are inside, they lose.
> 
> _*Akatsuki:-*_
> Zetsu: Tsunade beats him.
> ...



Hmmm...all I can read here is FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL

Zetsu outsmarted the 5 kages. Tsunade gave her brains fro boobs. We still don't know much about Zetsu, but at this point, he would own the weak bitch.

No, she can't even beat Kisame. Kisame would either nail her with his sword or fuse with it into his shark form, make a globe of water and drown her.

If Madara had a really body he would get killed bla bla bla I am sick of your fan talk and ''What if'' crap. At this point, no, she can't do shit against Konan because she can't touch her. THE END

Sasori might just lose against her...or did you forget that if it weren't for that old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Saukra would be long gone. Tsunade ain't that fast to nail Sasori's army.

I loled on this one. Itachi??? Your fan ideas burn my eyes so bad that I will start crying blood. Itachi would nail her with almost every weapon in his arsenal.

The rest are...the rest.

Yes, she would lose against each Akatsuki member.

Oh noez, let's remove SM from Naruto so that Tsunade might still lose


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Dec 15, 2009)

I've never really thought Tsunade was kage level. But then again, I also don't think half of Akatsuki is kage level so maybe it's just me.


People Tsunade Would Definitely Lose To:

Madara, Nagato, Minato, Hiruzen, Shodaime, Nidaime, Jiraiya, Orochimaru, Itachi, Deidara, Konan, Gaara


People Tsunade Stands a Chance Against:

Sasori, Kakuzu, Kisame, Danzo, Raikage, Tsuchikage, Kakashi


People Tsunade Would Win Against:

Hidan, Mizukage, Old Hiruzen, Gai


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> R u serious,based on manga *itachi literally rapes **Tsunade*,tobi with one jutsu destroys her.*Onoki and mei *have shown,in one chapter,more than what Tsunade did in 300 chapters.




U lost all credibility


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Zetsu outsmarted the 5 kages. Tsunade gave her brains fro boobs. We still don't know much about Zetsu, but at this point, he would own the *weak bitch*.



Before or after Raikage almost behead him?



> No, she can't even beat Kisame. Kisame would either nail her with his sword or fuse with it into his shark form, make a globe of water and drown her.



Kisame wont fuse with Samahada if he sees no reason to.

Plus, Tsunade has strenght outside her chakra manipulated strenght. She can knock Kisame out. 



> If Madara had a really body he would get killed bla bla bla I am sick of your fan talk and ''What if'' crap. At this point, no, she can't do shit against Konan because she can't touch her. THE END







> Sasori might just lose against her...or did you forget that if it weren't for that *old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)* Saukra would be long gone. *Tsunade ain't that fast to nail Sasori's army*.







> I loled on this one. Itachi??? Your fan ideas burn my eyes so bad that *I will start crying blood*. Itachi would nail her with almost every weapon in his arsenal.



Like every Uchiha does when they use their eyes? 



> The rest are...the rest.
> 
> Yes, she would lose against each Akatsuki member.
> 
> Oh noez, let's remove SM from Naruto so that Tsunade might still lose





How do i respond to a post such as yours?


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes people, reason to this reason.

Zetsu was as dumb as shit so he just ran into the meeting without thinking ''God, I might get killed so I won't set a trap.''

Sure, Tsunade can take on a monster that almost defeated the 8 tailed beast...riiiiiiight....


----------



## lazer (Dec 15, 2009)

Probably gaara


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't even think she has what it takes to have a decisive win against the likes of Hidan. She could win in some circumstances I suppose, but so could Hidan. Her battle record is pretty poor, either she's completely irrelevant and even outclassed by Konohamaru during the Pain invasion (sad but true), or she's useless half of the fight with the sannin reunion.

Her fighting ability is somewhere in the jounin range. She's Kage level because of other skills. All the other Kage level characters we know of have their rating for their fighting abilities, Tsunade is pretty much the only exception for this rule.

Look at Ino. She's Chuunin but she's no stronger a fighter than she was before. She gets het rating because of healing and I guess also mind related jutsu. Neither of these are super helpful in a fight vs Chuunin who got their rating for their fighting abilities. So Tsunade is like Ino in that respect.


----------



## Panos (Dec 15, 2009)

So i will follow Creators tactic and i will say Tsunade is Jounin level at most. She does not have the power to beat any top tier enemy. This is evident when you look at all her fights.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Senjuclan said:


> One katsuyu will not defeat Ei but we are talking about 20 or more copies!!! Remember, he has the power to tajuu kage bunshin himself.



Regardless of how many hosts are casting this jutsu, if they cannot react to the speed of the opponent and attack accordingly, they have no chance of striking them. Moreover, the acidic technique that Katsuyu possesses moves at a moderate speed and in a linear fashion, unlike _Amaterasu_ which Ei was able to evade.



> She can bunshin and hide and lure him to grab her (all his jutsu requires this) and then she can ranshisho him.



How do you suggest _Ranshinshou_ penetrates his encompassing _raiton_ shroud and subsequently causes paralysis, when _Chidori_ was barely able to puncture it?



			
				Creator said:
			
		

> Based on manga ALONE, Tsunade can beat Itachi with Katsuyu.



Um, what?


----------



## Shimoyuki28 (Dec 15, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> I'm trying to not be mean, but geeze... She has super strength and super regen, but basically nothing else!
> 
> Kakuzu kills her with elemental spam, Itachi genjutsu's her to death, Kisame feeds her to the fishies, Deidara drops a bomb or six on her while he's flying in the sky, Nagato just plain rapes her, she can't even touch Tobi, the Raikage is too fast for her, she can't recover from being grinded to dust by the Tsuchikage, she'd get melted by the Mizukage, Gaara crushes her arms with Desert Coffin then suffocates her...
> 
> Come on... She's a great healer, but that's about it. She has no real offensive potential against Kage-level combatants. Since she's not exactly the Raikage, what good is her purely-taijutsu centric combat style?



 Nagato just plain rapes her....


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

syferite said:
			
		

> Ultimately, Tsunade is a support-oriented Kunoichi who is capable of great medical feats. But remember that medical-ninjas thrive on the prospect of studying an opponents attack pattern, evading all attacks, and forming an attack concept. Now add the fact that Tsunade is capable of destructive attacks.



I'm inclined to agree that she is supplementary rather than an offensive or defensive oriented character due to her primary affinity - healing. However, I question your arbitrary decision which concludes that [para-phrasing] "as a result of her being a medical ninja she can '_evade all attacks_'".


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Yes people, reason to this reason.
> 
> Zetsu was as dumb as shit so he just ran into the meeting without thinking ''God, I might get killed so I won't set a trap.''
> 
> Sure, Tsunade can take on a monster that almost defeated the 8 tailed beast...riiiiiiight....



Well Zetsu did do that.  

Ofcourse Tsunade can. Her Electric jutsu Tsunade has, can be very cleverly designed. With Kisame Paralized, she can cut his head off. 



Peaceful Uchiha said:


> So i will follow Creators tactic and i will say Tsunade is Jounin level at most. She does not have the power to beat any top tier enemy. This is evident when you look at all her fights.



*Sighs*



Shiranui said:


> Um, what?



When you read the manga and drop the Itachi Hype, we will talk.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 15, 2009)

I think she can only beat Sasori.... She is quite a weak ninja, despite her medical jutsus...


----------



## Neelon (Dec 15, 2009)

She can't beat anyone who is kage level since she got almost killed by KABUTO who is only at KAKASHI LEVEL.
Her weaksauce punches didn't do jack shit at a crippled Orochimaru who can get soloed by almost every akatsuki member ( yes I am speaking of a Crippled Orochimaru)!

She can likely defeat Hidan and that's all (who is retardedly weaksauce). Sasori with PIS/CIS off can defeat her forthwith.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 15, 2009)

Arguing with Creator get you no where. Find a post that warrants a neg and give it to him. It would appear he learns somewhat from that.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 15, 2009)

OP, I look at that line under your screen name and know exactly why you created this thread. You are certainly living up to your nindo. Congrats are in order .

It is not particularly fair to compare Part I Tsunade (when she last fought) to Part II opponents. There are, of course, power-scaling issues. Kishi fell out of love with most of the basics of ninjutu and simpler moves. Tsunade only has (from what we've seen) medical ninjutsu, superhuman strength, Katsuyu and large chakra reserves. Frankly, if she used it wisely, that is all she needs against most opponents.

Referring to the kage in the other great shinobi villages, there could be no real fights, since each has a knockout punch, so to speak. Since you do not want to play fair, who says Tsunade has to? She is a ninja, after all. Her best chance against these four is a sneak attack using kage bunshin to deal deadly medical ninjutsu blows to vital areas. With Mei in particular, Tsunade can send a kage bushin to attack her in a crowd. Would Mei be willing to sacrifice all those lives with her corrosive breath?

Madara: Only a main character is going to beat him.

Zetsu: This is inconclusive since we do not know the full extent of his abilities or how he'd fare against acid.

Konan: Oil can thwart her paper bushin, I wonder what acid would do. We are also unaware of what the real Konan can do without her paper.

Itachi: He is an extremely bad matchup because of his Sharingan techniques. Tsunade's only chance is getting him to waste his chakra.

Hidan: Tsunade would have to avoid his attacks, behead him, dismember his body, then bury him deep in the ground.

Kakuzu: More than one partner is needed to stand a chance against him.

Sasori: If Tsunade could not enlist the help of another puppeteer, she would need knowledge of his poisons and kage bushin to tank the poison attacks until close enough to hit  that heart of his. As a medical nin, that would be her ultimate goal.

Pain/Nagato: Not even Itachi can beat him alone. Admit it.

Deidara: I pretty much concede this one, too. What would he do without his explosive clay, though? 

Kakashi: Again, the stamina advantage could be used.

Gai (for the lulz): “Hey, look. There's Kakashi.” *Proceeds to kick his ass.*



Creator said:


> Before or after Raikage almost behead him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not even going to pretend that Godaime Hokage could beat Kisame straight up. She would have to focus his and Samehada's attention away from her before hitting his vitals from behind or using Katsuyu's acid on them.



> Like every Uchiha does when they use their eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can print it out (if possible) and wipe your ass with it :toliet.


----------



## `Monster (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, also you guys forgot one thing.

Hiruzen stated that being Kage/Hokage isn't the ammount of jutsu he knows, or how strong he is, but his love to protect the village and people.


----------



## lazer (Dec 15, 2009)

Tsunade only needs one-hit to finish the opponent, she's atleast raikage level in hit power.


----------



## Agony (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Then she can beat nobody
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



LOL.i knew it.


----------



## Anyarel (Dec 15, 2009)

Tsunade is strong but we never got to see her in a real fight (except against Orochimaru but we didn't see all she was able to do because of her fear of the blood). 
And now, will she ever wake up? It's unfair that Kishimoto didn't let her beat even ONE body of Pein, it would have been cool!


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 15, 2009)

Just to sum it up for my own satisfaction.

Kages:

Raikage: He would own Tsunade. He is a lot faster and far more powerful than her. Shit man, the dude did not only avoided Amaterasu but as well knocked down Susanoo by crashing himself into it. MS Sasuke, who by the way owns Tsunade, big time, didn't stood a chance so what makes you think that she will?

Mizukage: I doubt that Tsunade would stand a chance against her bloodline limit. Still, we don't know much about her except that she is the leader of the country that gave some of the most brutal and fierce shinobi in the whole series. You can't be a weakling and keep a place like that in line.

Kazakage: No, just...no. Gaara would crush her with his sand. To hell with all the healing jutsus and uber powerful punches when a dude can crush all your limbs without even moving(using sand ofc).

Hokage: Ah, the new Hitler. Yep, he would own Tsunade, big time. A guy has a shit load of sharingans, can control your actions with the one that is actually placed where his head once was, and God knows what else he can do. I mean, c'mon, now the fangirls will come and say shit like ''Ooooooooh, if he is so powerful then how come he didn't fight Tsunade himself.'' to what I will just say that the man is not an idiot and people would hear of that battle and there goes the hokage title...bye bye

Akatsuki:

Deidara: Total win, Tsunade can't do shit against him. She can't fly, she has no long range jutsus to catch him while he is in the air and to be honest, she would get crushed by his micro bombs.

Kakuzu: No, almost no man at all can fight an full healed Kakuzu by himself. Tsunade would get her ass kicked by this monster. As we have seen before, the man must be killed like what...5 times? Hah, you wish, Tsunade would run out of both stamina and chakra+Kakuzu is both long range and close combat fighter.

Hidan: Maybe, maybe not. Well, hands down, she is not the brightest character in the manga. Unless she can keep away from him she's a gonner(once again, no long range attacks).

Sasori: MAYBE. Let us not forget that Tsunade ain't Minato and I doubt that she could evade the attacks of Sasori's puppet army. And then we have a shit lot of traps and guess what, those which don't kill you on instant, poison you. HURRAY FOR SASORI XD

Kisame: No way, no fucking way. As the Creator said, which is one of the dumbest things I have ever heared, Kisame won't go into his shark mode. Ok, only a blind fan would say something like that. Kisame is not stupid, people, if he takes a hit he will understand what he needs to do and go into shark mode. Let us not forget that we are talking about a man who almost single handedly defeated the 8 tailed beast. Plus, there is his chakra eating sword.

Itachi: I should get used to BLIND FANS who say that Tsunade can defeat Itachi. No, she can't...just...deal with it.

Pain: Hahahahaha, lol, if it weren't for SM Naruto she would be dead a long time ago.

Konan: What you can't touch you can't hurt, right? As a matter of fact, since she is the most useless member of Akatsuki I believe that some equaly useless(Tsunade) might just by some miracle stand a chance against her.

Madara: LOL

Zetsu: We don't know much about him, but judging by what we know, he would drain her alive. DEAL WITH IT!!! He drained the rest of the kages and the same would go for Tsunade.

Non-Akatsuki members that Tsunade can actualy defeat:

I almost said none, but I found two   

Ino: More useless than Sakura.

Tenten: If there is a perfectly weak shinobi in this manga, than it is Tenten.

Hands down, Tsunade sucks


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyarel said:


> Tsunade is strong but we never got to see her in a real fight (except against Orochimaru but we didn't see all she was able to do because of her fear of the blood).
> And now, will she ever wake up? *It's unfair that Kishimoto didn't let her beat even ONE body of Pein, it would have been cool!*



I know. Kishi should be slapped for that.


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 15, 2009)

tsunade can't beat any hokage level opponent. her job is to make healing sandwiches


ok but seriously she can't beat hokage level people. she can eat chuunins for breakfast though (not so sure about jounins)


----------



## GCokes (Dec 15, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Hidan: Maybe, maybe not. Well, hands down, she is not the brightest character in the manga. Unless she can keep away from him she's a gonner(once again, no long range attacks).
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down, Tsunade sucks



Your post is just one entire troll/flame fest. The most well known and skilled medical shinobi in the entire Narutoverse is not the brightest character? Hm interesting.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyarel said:


> Tsunade is strong but we never got to see her in a real fight (except against Orochimaru but we didn't see all she was able to do because of her fear of the blood).
> And now, will she ever wake up? It's unfair that Kishimoto didn't let her beat even ONE body of Pein, it would have been cool!



Tsunade is not strong,sorry but this thread proves it.I mean,she had more panels where she fought than onoki and Mei,and people think she can't beat them.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Tsunade is not strong,sorry but this thread proves it.I mean,she had more panels where she fought than onoki and Mei,and people think she can't beat them.



Again, Tsunade only fought in Part I before the power levels skyrocketed. She is not strong? I guess any-freaking-body can put fissures into the ground with single digits and fling Gamabunta's sword, as well. That is just brilliant .


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Senju Warrior said:


> Again, Tsunade only fought in Part I before the power levels skyrocketed. She is not strong? I guess any-freaking-body can put fissures into the ground with singke digits and fling Gamabunta's sword, as well. That is just brilliant .



When i say strong,i obviously mean compared to the guys i mentioned in OP(i forgot the jinchuuriki)


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Dec 15, 2009)

*Like I've said more than once there's no such thing as Kage level, or Sannin level or S-class nins. Really. But since you have given some names, I can say it's pretty difficult saying it for sure, as Tsunade's fighting abilities weren't fully explored but I can assure people understimate her A LOT. She's one of the most underrated characters whereas even Kishimoto himself has said she's very strong. I agree her fighting abilities are more specialized in medical skills, okay, but she's very strong and doesn't have a true weakness as of now. 
I guess we can't say what Kage level shinobi she can beat since not everyone was seen in action and even Tsunade herself was never seen in a serious fight, like Jiraiya or Orochimaru(although it's difficult saying what was Orochimaru's greatest power; instead of Jiraiya who had Sage Mode). 
I guess she could defeat most of the Akatsuki, with the exception of Itachi(but don't give that for sure!)and Nagato. Zetsu and Madara are still unseen, as well as some of the current Kages. She could give a run for his money to Sasuke and maybe even to Naruto himself. Kakashi is a more complete ninja than Tsunade the way I see him and maybe has overall better fighting skills(not to mention a couple trumpcards: MS and Raikiri), but Tsunade's unique in her style. As for the known Kages, she should be better than Gaara(but I'm not sure), and possibly than Mei, but I don't know about Danzou and Oonoki. Bee and Raikage seem stronger to me, but, then again, don't ever say that for sure! *


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Creator said:
			
		

> When you read the manga and drop the Itachi Hype, we will talk.



I don't believe that I "hyped" him in any way whatsoever. I intended for you to substantiate your arbitrary claim.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 15, 2009)

It's funny how Tsunade gets no respect. I'm gonna laugh at this forum if she comes back healthy in this war and starts blasting on Bijjuu and getting majestic praise from other Kages.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Superstars said:


> I'm gonna laugh at this forum if she comes back healthy in this war and starts blasting on Bijjuu and getting majestic praise from other Kages.



If that were to happen then it would mean there would be actual proof regarding her abilities rather than untenable conjecture and theory.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> If that were to happen then it would mean *there would be actual proof regarding her abilities *rather than untenable conjecture and theory.



We've seen what a RUSTY Tsunade can do...Who has the greatest strength feat in all of Naruto. I do hope she gets back in the game soon though.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Dec 15, 2009)

Superstars said:


> It's funny how Tsunade gets no respect. I'm gonna laugh at this forum if she comes back healthy in this war and starts blasting on Bijjuu and getting majestic praise from other Kages.



*I agree with my whole heart! 
Tsunade is VERY underrated. She's one of the strongest ninja to have ever lived, remember she's the only Sannin to still be alive and her abilities are unique in the whole shinobi world. It doesn't matter if she's the strongest or not, she's a current top-tier. *


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Superstars said:


> We've seen what a RUSTY Tsunade can do...Who has the greatest strength feat in all of Naruto. I do hope she gets back in the game soon though.



She is physically strong, yes, but pure strength isn't correlative with one's overall ability. As I said, since we do not know her "true" limitations we must judge her based on the abilities that she's displayed, none of which provide her with the capability to defeat the likes of Sasori, Gaara, Ei or any other character in this tier of shinobi - anything else is purely _conjecture_.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2009)

Do we count dead people? If so, by both feats and hype, she could beat Tobirama, the Second Hokage. Elderly Hiruzen is a possibility from what he showcased. Hidan and Konan, from Akatsuki. I don't think Tsunade can beat Sasori. I don't know why you said that so freely. She could if she came prepared to the battle with some antidotes, otherwise, I don't see it. Mei is another one that she could easily defeat as we've seen nothing from her but two impressive kekkei genkai that Tsunade can negate with Sozou Saisei activated, and her own handful of acid through the use of Katsuyu. Also, the Fourth Kazekage. He wasn't even powerful enough to seal Shukaku within Gaara, even though most, if not all Kage-level shinobi are supposed to/have been adept at sealing. It also didn't look like he put up much of a fight against Orochimaru, Kabuto, and Kimimaro, even with all of his bodyguards.

Not too sure about Kakashi or Gai. Kakashi's very intelligent, fast, and has a handful of tricks up his sleeve, but if Tsunade manages to avoid his attacks (through a complicated system I've thought of involving Katsuyu) throughout their battle and not waste much chakra while he expends his in attempts at killing her, she could have a chance at beating him through exhausting him. Gai, on the other hand, is not very smart, but his gates are a huge plus, however, they don't seem to last long, so if she sacrifices Katsuyu by using her as a shield against Asa Kujaku, he could beat him as well through exhaustion.

That's pretty much it, I suppose. Not very sure about Zetsu. He hasn't showcased much in regards to fighting and his Spore Technique is easily taken care of, though in theory he could plant several seeds inside her and make way too many White Zetsu clones for anyone to handle.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

Gai rapes Tsunade. Let's not even joke here.

Akatsuki:

Deidara>Tsunade.
Kakuzu>Tsunade
Tsunade>Hidan
Tsunade>Konan
Pain>>>>>>>>>>>Tsunade
Madara>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tsunade
Itachi>Tsunade
Kisame>Tsunade
Sasori>Tsunade. Yes, don't bring up Sakura.

And apart from what some people believe, Gaara abolutely destroys Tsunade. No contest.


so all in all, she can beat high level jounins. The kage's and akatsuki members for the most part shit on her.

And at this point both Naruto and Sasuke>Tsunade.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Gai rapes Tsunade. Let's not even joke here.
> 
> Akatsuki:
> 
> ...



Itachi>>>>>>>>Tsunade :ho(you forgot few >,it's understandable)

Edit:btw,who's that Hirosih??


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Itachi>>>>>>>>Tsunade :ho(you forgot few >,it's understandable)



I didn't have enough room for those >'s


----------



## Ultimate X (Dec 15, 2009)

*kanichiwah*

hello america


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 15, 2009)

Danzo, Tsuchikage and........and.......and................


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Edit:btw,who's that Hirosih??



The one who tagged your signature? _Hiroshi_ (she made a typo) is an s-mod.


----------



## GCokes (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Tsunade is not strong,sorry but this thread proves it.I mean,she had more panels where she fought than onoki and Mei,and people think she can't beat them.



How was anything proved? Everything here despite who we support, Tsunade or not, is all based on opinion. We have no PROOF just educated guesses. The fact that she was considered as Hokage is enough to put her on a high level. She was 2nd choice but 2nd choice to somoene who took on one of the most powerful people in the Narutoverse and feared by both Itachi and Kisame.


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Itachi>>>>>>>>Tsunade :ho(you forgot few >,it's understandable)



The thread is definately not a troll thread made to bash her at this point.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Creator said:


> The thread is definately not a troll thread made to bash her at this point.



what??since when stating facts has become bashing.Itachi destroys Tsunade with any jutsu he has(except kage bunshin)


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Creator said:


> The thread is definately not a troll thread made to bash her at this point.



I responded.



			
				Shiranui said:
			
		

> I don't believe that I "hyped" him in any way whatsoever. I intended for you to substantiate your claim.


----------



## GCokes (Dec 15, 2009)

See how you sound like a tard. "Itachi destroys Tsunade with any jutsu he has." That's a ludicrous statement. You don't give her character ANY credit by even considering her abilities. All you say is okay every jutsu he has beats her because he's Itachi and that's it? You haven't even written out a detailed description of why you think anything, you just say it and don't back it up and expect everyone to believe it.

Provide facts, specific examples, maybe even some manga pages because you have made mistakes all throughout this thread...and then maybe I could consider any point you say valid because it is not fair to Tsunade as a character to bash her to this extent.


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I responded.



I didnt see that post.

My respond is simple.

I acknowledge Itachi is powerful, but to completely dismiss Tsunade as useless against him by saying his MS techs will destroy her, is just incorrect, and i dont agree with that. I believe that Tsunade is one of Itachi's worst opponent since his Genjutsu cant rape someone whose chakra control is probably the best in the manga. Add in a Boss Summon, Tsunade stands a good chance. 

Infact, even you completely dismissed her completely.

Threads like this try to disprove that using two examples (Kabuto, and Pein) and matches in the battledome, which again i feel is wrong.

Thats all i am saying. Stop dismissing her willy nilly.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

Creator said:


> I didnt see that post.
> 
> My respond is simple.
> 
> ...



Face it dude she stand no chance against Itachi, Tsunade is Itachi's worst opponent really?


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

^^okay,itachi can destroy Tsunade with either Tsukiyomi(if she looks in his eyes) or Ama(if she doesn't look in his eyes,but to bad she doesn't have the speed to dodge it).

Oro was beaten by a 11 years old itachi(and oro>tsunade),a serious itachi would've genjutsu-raped her,and if she doesn't look in his eyes,she has the same treatment as kakashi back in part one(but here she doesn't have sharingan prediction).


----------



## ? (Dec 15, 2009)

hidan,maybe?


----------



## Medusa (Dec 15, 2009)

yes she can beat sasori with PIS on


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Tsunade can beat the Uchiha clan combined,i count 100 Chuunin levels as a low Kage level shinobi  
1)Genjutsu wont work on Tsunade because of her medical knowledge and chakra control,she cured Tsukiyomi's mental damaging effects on Saski so i dont see why she wouldnt do that for herself
2)Amaterasu gets avoided by simple bushin feints and even if she gets hit she can use her S-rank healing jutsu long enough to seal the flames with a B-rank seal LoL
3) Susano-o gets broken by Tsunade's punch or Katsuiu spits acid on it
4)Basic Katons cant harm her


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol at guys who believe that having good chakra control allows u to break out of sharingan genjutsu:
C got raped,and guess what he has excellent chakra control.
Kurenai(genjutsu expert=good chakra control) got raped 
Oro(ninjutsu expert,thus excellent chakra control)got raped...
This excuse is really laughable.Try harder


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Lol at guys who believe that having good chakra control allows u to break out of sharingan genjutsu:
> C got raped,and guess what he has excellent chakra control.
> Kurenai(genjutsu expert=good chakra control) got raped
> Oro(ninjutsu expert,thus excellent chakra control)got raped...
> This excuse is really laughable.Try harder



Pretty much this


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Creator said:
			
		

> My respond is simple.
> 
> I acknowledge Itachi is powerful, but to completely dismiss Tsunade as useless against him by saying his MS techs will destroy her, is just incorrect, and i dont agree with that. I believe that Tsunade is one of Itachi's worst opponent since his Genjutsu cant rape someone whose chakra control is probably the best in the manga. Add in a Boss Summon, Tsunade stands a good chance.
> 
> ...



Can you provide the post where I "dismissed her completely" without presenting sufficient reasoning? I responded, initially, because I thought it was ironic that you were complaining about a lack of substantiation, yet you arbitrarily decided that she could defeat Itachi "_Based on manga alone_"  without supporting it with this supposed "manga evidence" and you still have yet to do so.



> Kurenai(genjutsu expert=good chakra control) got raped



A succinct response to the final part of our argument, thank you.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Lol at guys who believe that having good chakra control allows u to break out of sharingan genjutsu:
> C got raped,and guess what he has excellent chakra control.
> Kurenai(genjutsu expert=good chakra control) got raped
> Oro(ninjutsu expert,thus excellent chakra control)got raped...
> This excuse is really laughable.Try harder



lol @ comparing C to Tsunade who is a Senju,you know that Uchihas masters  The Senjus were gifted with Rikudou's physical energy and comprehention of the body,thats why Tsunade excels at medical ninjutsu.She neutralized Tsukiyomi's effects on Sasuke,nothing is stoping her from doing the same for herself after she gets hit.And her S-ranked healing jutsu(forgot the name) can buy her enough time to seal Amaterasu with a basic fire seal or evade it with a Bushin feint/Kawarimi.Susano-o gets melted by Katsuyu's acid.Tsunade rapes puny Uchihas.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Dec 15, 2009)

*People always exaggerate, imho. Only because her feats were not greater than other characters' it doesn't mean she's weak. She's one of the Sannin and the best medical nin to have ever lived. She's regenerative abilities. Her chakra control gives her one of the greatest physical strenght you could imagine... it's only matter of time maybe, she'll be hyped. 
Itachi is probably stronger, but you can't say Itachi>>>>>>>>>>>Tsunade or things like that. It's a Sannin we're talking about and by the way, I'm not even sure genjutsu will work on her so easily as it happened with Orochimaru, to say. I believe Itachi is stronger, but there's not so much gap like everyone thinks. She probably is not the strongest figther in the world right now, but it's biased saying she's weak or not one of the strongest, really. *


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

^^I guess that Hashirama and tobirama were also medical nin(i always found they looked like woman,but now i'm sure of it).
1.Tsunade could heal sasuke from tsukiyomi's effects since she had all her mental abilities,do u think after taking a tsukiyomi,she would be able to think of something apart getting away as fast as possible from itachi??
2.The flames will stick to her body,and lol at the sealing jutsu,i don't see itachi giving her time to sit down,open a scroll,write her staff and spending one minute sealing the flames.
3.Mei's acid couldn't do shit to susanoo


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

†_Camorra_† said:


> She neutralized Tsukiyomi's effects on Sasuke,nothing is stoping her from doing the same for herself after she gets hit.



Paralysis usually inhibits such actions.



> And her S-ranked healing jutsu(forgot the name) can buy her enough time to seal Amaterasu with a basic fire seal or evade it with a Bushin feint/Kawarimi.Susano-o gets melted by Katsuyu's acid.



Are you able to provide a scan where she uses _Fūka Hōin_ or any technique capable of "sealing" _Amaterasu_? As for "bunshin feints", you're disregarding Itachi's efficacious use of _kage bunshin_ - meaning he can dodge in a similar fashion - and that Itachi is capable of moving while encompassed by _Susano'o_.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

lol Itachi is overrated as i showed in my thread he picks up fights with opponents on which he has knowledge,he knew everything about Oro even about his Hydra form.If Inari has knowledge on the MS and Itachi's abilities he can one-shot him with his crossbow given enough prep time as Itachi hasnt shown the reflexes to avoid a simple kunai attack by pre time skip kid Sasuke,he almost got killed by it if it werent for his forhead protector.Itachi having extraordinary reflexes is a popular myth on NF


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Paralysis usually inhibits such actions.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to provide a scan where she uses _Fūka Hōin_ or any technique capable of "sealing" _Amaterasu_? As for "bunshin feints", you're disregarding Itachi's efficacious use of bunshin - meaning he can dodge in a similar fashion - and that Itachi is capable of moving while encompassed by _Susano'o_.



 Tsunade got sabed a couple of times by a real sword and she didnt even flinch.Nothing is stoping her from regenerating after Tsukiyomi and Itachi would be the one who will exhaust nearly all of his 2.5 stamina level for Tsukiyomi.No Uchiha can be stronger then a Senju.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Dec 15, 2009)

*It's not about fighting style: Itachi could defeat nearly everyone in the manga if he got the chance to use his abilities(well, I guess he'll have to use Amaterasu or Susanoo against Tsunade and I'm not sure Amaterasu will stop Tsunade, but that's a different matter):unless you're not blessed with a particular shield(like Gaara)or are a very fast shinobi(Raikage, Minato...)you'll get hit by Amaterasu and we didn't even get the chance to see what Susanoo's weak point is.  It's about overall stenght. People are saying she's weak and that's untrue. Itachi is stronger than Tsunade(and by that I'm saying he's an overall better shinobi than her, not that his abilities are good to fight a ninja like her, that's a different thing), but not by far as she's a Sannin. Being able to defeat one doesn't necessarily mean you're stronger than him/her, just look at Hidan vs Shikamaru, for example.
My point is that indipendently on who's able to defeat who, Tsunade is one of the strongest. Itachi's figthing style may be adapt to kill her or not, but I still believe Itachi is stronger than Tsunade. What I'm saying is that she's by no mean weak or that Itachi is on a completely different level than her. *


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2009)

I've just been observing this conversation from the shadows not wanting to join the wtflamewar discussion (aside from my actual answer to this thread back on page 10), but in regards to Tsukuyomi affecting Tsunade enough that she wouldn't be able to heal from it... Tsunade showed one of the greatest mental durability feats in this manga by breaking free of the curse of her hemophobia. Do you guys have any idea how mentally hindering a phobia can be? There's not even a known cure, in real life _or_ Naruto, and Tsunade overcame hers through willpower alone, and was able to control her chakra while under its effects. I highly, _highly_ doubt she couldn't take a full Tsukuyomi and heal from it afterwards. Whether or not Itachi would give her the chance to heal herself is another matter, but Tsukuyomi single-handedly defeating Tsunade should be thought of more carefully.

*crawls back into hole*


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Tsunade got sabed a couple of times by a real sword and she didnt even flinch.Nothing is stoping her from regenerating after Tsukiyomi and Itachi would be the one who will exhaust nearly all of his 2.5 stamina level for Tsukiyomi.No Uchiha can be stronger then a Senju.



There is a distinct difference between physical and mental damage, the later being an injury that _Souzou Saisei_ is incapable of curing. 

As for his lack of stamina, I believe he used _Tsukuyomi_ rather early in his match against Uchiha Sasuke, yet was still able to effectively match him; moreover, who's to say that he will use _Tsukuyomi_ at the matches inception, or even at all? 

Basic _sharingan_ genjutsu or even _Utakada_ could achieve similar effects, allowing Itachi to strike advantageously as Tsunade attempts to dispel his illusion.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I've just been observing this conversation from the shadows not wanting to join the wtflamewar discussion (aside from my actual answer to this thread back in page 10), but in regards to Tsukuyomi affecting Tsunade enough that she wouldn't be able to heal from it... Tsunade showed one of the greatest mental durability feats in this manga by breaking free of the curse of her hemophobia. Do you guys have any idea how mentally hindering a phobia can be? There's not even a known cure, in real life _or_ Naruto, and Tsunade overcame hers through willpower alone, and was able to control her chakra while under its effects. I highly, _highly_ doubt she couldn't take a full Tsukuyomi and heal from it afterwards. Whether or not Itachi would give her the chance to heal herself is another matter, but Tsukuyomi single-handedly defeating Tsunade should be thought of more carefully.
> 
> *crawls back into hole*



 She got stabed a couple of times by Kusanagi for Christ's sake b4 she activate her regeneration.Physical stab >>>> mental stab.Itachi can use Tsukiyomi on her all day long,for 1000years in the Tsukiyomi realm and she would still be able to regenerate from it but Itachi on the other hand will be on the ground coughing and pissing blood as usual


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Tsunade got sabed a couple of times by a real sword and she didnt even flinch.Nothing is stoping her from regenerating after Tsukiyomi and Itachi would be the one who will exhaust nearly all of his 2.5 stamina level for Tsukiyomi.No Uchiha can be stronger then a Senju.



Yeah,with a shitty stamina,itachi could :
Threaten Madara,the final villain
Rape three konoha jounin(who shit their pants)
Beat the strongest sannin(and lol at knowledge,how do u know he didn't know his techniques by fighting him)??
Sasuke+oro can't beat itachi(sasuke said so)
amazed the final villain to the point that he sent pain after itachi died(pain was afraid of itachi,manga fact)
................
All itachi has to do when using Tsukiyomi on her is to show her dear Dan spilling blood from his eyes and ass;then Tsunade asks itachi to kill her,and itachi says :you lack plot relevance  then leaves her


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> She got stabed a couple of times by Kusanagi for Christ's sake b4 she activate her regeneration.Physical stab >>>> mental stab.Itachi can use Tsukiyomi on her all day long,for 1000years in the Tsukiyomi realm and she would still be able to regenerate from it but Itachi on the other hand will be on the ground coughing and pissing blood as usual




She can't regenerate from a *Mental* stab

Show me your proof fool :ho


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> There is a distinct difference between physical and mental damage, the later being an injury that _Souzou Saisei_ is incapable of curing.
> 
> As for his lack of stamina, I believe he used _Tsukuyomi_ rather early in his match against Uchiha Sasuke, yet was still able to effectively match him; moreover, who's to say that he will use _Tsukuyomi_ at the matches inception, or even at all?
> 
> Basic _sharingan_ genjutsu or even _Utakada_ could achieve similar effects, allowing Itachi to strike advantageously as Tsunade attempts to dispel his illusion.



Besically Tsukiyomi deals massive mental damage by inflicting pain into the brain but the Senju have excelent comprehention of the body thats why neutralizing those side effects wont be a problem for Tsunade  Also people forget that Senjus are Uchihas natural enemies,one Senju is able to deal with the strongest Uchiha + Kyuubi.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 15, 2009)

Wtf does it matter that Tsunade might be able to break out of a tsukyomi? Not only do I not believe this for one second, but everything else in Itachi's arsenal, including exploding bunshin, completely destroys her. 

Even Kakashi with a sharingan who should have some resistance to it, as stated by Itachi himself, was completely overwhelmed. And I don't even LIKE the uchiha and it's still obvious to me.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> She can't regenerate from a *Mental* stab
> 
> Show me your proof fool :ho



She healed Sasuke,didnt she  To lazy to find the chapter back from part1.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Wtf does it matter that Tsunade might be able to break out of a tsukyomi? Not only do I not believe this for one second, but everything else in Itachi's arsenal, including exploding bunshin, completely destroys her.
> 
> Even Kakashi with a sharingan who should have some resistance to it, as stated by Itachi himself, was completely overwhelmed. And I don't even LIKE the uchiha and it's still obvious to me.



Hahaha lol exploding bushins do litle splash in water,great  Itachi = sharingan,without it he becomes academy level again.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Besically Tsukiyomi deals massive mental damage by inflicting pain into the brain but the Senju have excelent comprehention of the body thats why neutralizing those side effects wont be a problem for Tsunade



I didn't know that one was born with the predisposition for "_excellent comprehension of the body_" nor that mere comprehension can lead to dispelling such a technique. How exactly does knowledge of bodily functions allow her to escape _Tsukuyomi_?


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

†_Camorra_† said:


> She healed Sasuke,didnt she  To lazy to find the chapter back from part1.



 Sasuke was most likely in paralysis, how the fuck can someone heal themselves while they are under the illusion
:ho


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

†_Camorra_† said:


> She healed Sasuke,didnt she To lazy to find the chapter back from part1.



It would be difficult for her to do so while under the effect of the illusion. Additionally, _Tsukuyomi_ inflicts severe psychological pain, which we've seen Tsunade suffer from, and be inhibited by, in the past.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> Sasuke was most likely in paralysis, how the fuck can someone heal them selves while they are under Tsukiyomi
> 
> :ho



SHe wont break it while she is under the illsuion but when the Tsukiyomi is over she can heal herself.The fact that Tsunade endured the pain from real stabs through her body like nothing shows that she can overcome Tsukiyomi,she didnt even flinch after Oro cut her.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 15, 2009)

Tsunade has no way to distinguish between bunshin, so she will fall for the exploding bunshin again, and again. And again. ....    aaaaaand again. Seriously what can she do? Punchy punchy isn't going to help her here.
Itachi's seals are infinately too fast for her to keep up or to keep track of. Sasuke with 3 tomoe sharingan couldn't even fully read his hand movements when they were fighting. If Tsunade were to fight him, she'd probably never even know where the real Itachi had been to begin with.


----------



## sharingan naruto (Dec 15, 2009)

Tsunade lies in a coma. I doubt she can beat anyone.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Tsunade has no way to distinguish between bunshin, so she will fall for the exploding bunshin again, and again. And again. ....    aaaaaand again. Seriously what can she do? Punchy punchy isn't going to help her here.
> Itachi's seals are infinately too fast for her to keep up or to keep track of. Sasuke with 3 tomoe sharingan couldn't even fully read his hand movements when they were fighting. If Tsunade were to fight him, she'd probably never even know where the real Itachi had been to begin with.



WHat has Itachi's exploding Bushin done so far except litle special effects?  Restrict Tsunade from using Katsuiyu and Itachi may have a chance


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

†_Camorra_† said:


> SHe wont break it while she is under the illsuion but when the Tsukiyomi is over she can heal herself.The fact that Tsunade endured the pain from real stabs through her body like nothing shows that she can overcome Tsukiyomi,she didnt even flinch after Oro cut her.



As I said, there is a distinct difference between physical and mental, or psychological, damage. One would assume that she can omit physical pain when _Souzou Saisei_ almost instantaneously regenerates and heals her wounds.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> SHe wont break it while she is under the illsuion but when the Tsukiyomi is over she can heal herself.The fact that Tsunade endured the pain from real stabs through her body like nothing shows that she can overcome Tsukiyomi,she didnt even flinch after Oro cut her.



lol then your post completely fails, your saying she heals it after the illusion, Itachi decapitates her while the illusion is happening


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm starting to think camorra is trolling.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> As I said, there is a distinct difference between physical and mental, or psychological, damage. One would assume that she can omit physical pain when _Souzou Saisei_ almost instantaneously regenerates and heals her wounds.



I see my last post went by completely unnoticed. Phobias also cause extreme mental damage and is, in most cases, paralyzing. There's no known cure, yet Tsunade overcame her hemophobia through willpower alone. I would think this feat would be a little more acknowledged when considering whether or not she'd have enough strength to use a healing technique on herself to cancel out the aftereffects of Tsukuyomi before she collapses.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> As I said, there is a distinct difference between physical and mental, or psychological, damage. One would assume that she can omit physical pain when _Souzou Saisei_ almost instantaneously regenerates and heals her wounds.



Tsukiyomi is a torture genjutsu which induses pain,physical pain and mental pain are one and the same thing.Tsunade has very high pain tolerance far above other shinobi,Tsukiyomi wont kill her and she can heal her mental wounds just like he did with SAsuke.I think people are overrating Fillertachi greatly.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> lol then your post completely fails, your saying she heals it after the illusion, Itachi decapitates her while the illusion is happening



When has Itachi shown that he can cast Tsukiyomi and attack at the same time ?


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Kind of a big deal said:


> I'm starting to think camorra is trolling.



 are u sure?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

sharingan naruto said:
			
		

> Tsunade lies in a coma. I doubt she can beat anyone.



Interesting observation. Thank you for supplementing my argument that she is incapable of efficiently recovering from mental afflictions.


----------



## ? (Dec 15, 2009)

Kind of a big deal said:


> I'm starting to think camorra is trolling.


lol...........


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Tsukiyomi is a torture genjutsu which induses pain,physical pain and mental pain are one and the same thing.Tsunade has very high pain tolerance far above other shinobi,Tsukiyomi wont kill her and she can heal her mental wounds just like he did with SAsuke.I think people are overrating Fillertachi greatly.



This.
Besides,Tsunade healed Sasuke from its effects with such ease it was not even funny. 
What people should understand is that against Itachi,who has very low chakra,Tsunade,having very high amount,CAN outlast Itachi.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> When has Itachi shown that he can cast Tsukiyomi and attack at the same time ?


After casting tsukiyomi,Tsunade has to do something to heal herself(i dunno touching her boobs,focusing her chakra..)That's enough for someone with 5 in speed to :
1.decapitate her
2.amaterasu her ass

Besides,after taking Tukiyomi,her mental state will be so weak that she won't be able to focus on anything


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> This.
> Besides,Tsunade healed Sasuke from its effects with such ease it was not even funny.
> What people should understand is that against Itachi,who has very low chakra,Tsunade,having very high amount,CAN outlast Itachi.



Yeah a guy with Ino level stamina and jutsus that get countered by Tsunade cant last very long


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Tsukiyomi is a torture genjutsu which induses pain,physical pain and mental pain are one and the same thing.Tsunade has very high pain tolerance far above other shinobi,Tsukiyomi wont kill her and she can heal her mental wounds just like he did with SAsuke.I think people are overrating Fillertachi greatly.



Where did she ver show pain tolerance,actually she's a woman,so her pain tolerance is lower than men,plus she had a bloodphobia,which is a proof that she's mentally weak and easily disturbed


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

Kind of a big deal said:


> I'm starting to think camorra is trolling.



And we have a winner 

jk


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> After casting tsukiyomi,Tsunade has to do something to heal herself(i dunno touching her boobs,focusing her chakra..)That's enough for someone with 5 in speed to :
> 1.decapitate her
> 2.amaterasu her ass
> 
> Besides,after taking Tukiyomi,her mental state will be so weak that she won't be able to focus on anything



Itachi hasnt speedblitzed anything so far,his speed is a myth.The guy cant even block a kunai attack from someone who entered the ninja academy for the first time.Now in b4 Itachi magically moved his forhead protector to block the attack


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Where did she ver show pain tolerance,actually she's a woman,so her pain tolerance is lower than men,plus she had a bloodphobia,which is a proof that she's mentally weak and easily disturbed



She got stabed several times by Kusanagi for real and she took it like nothing.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Godaime Hokage said:
			
		

> I see my last post went by completely unnoticed. Phobias also cause extreme mental damage and is, in most cases, paralyzing. There's no known cure, yet Tsunade overcame her hemophobia through willpower alone.



I don't believe she was able to subjugate her fears immediately, was she? And we can assume that _Tsukuyomi_ is able to inflict more substantial mental damage than her past experiences considering this databook entry:

The phenomena that happen inside of the mental realm are entirely the caster's to command. Which is to say, the images shown or the actions taken can be changed according to the opponent in order to yield maximum efficiency.​


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> Where did she ver show pain tolerance,actually she's a woman,so her pain tolerance is lower than men,plus she had a bloodphobia,which is a proof that she's mentally weak and easily disturbed



Hmm, let's see... She was stabbed through her chest, through her shoulder, and through her ribcage, yet she was still able to kick, stand up, and release an S-rank ninjutsu. As though these physical feats weren't enough, she overcame a phobia which, _again_, has no known cure, through willpower alone. This is what all posters in this thread have failed to realize thus far.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi hasnt speedblitzed anything so far,his speed is a myth.The guy cant even block a kunai attack from someone who entered the ninja academy for the first time.Now in b4 Itachi magically moved his forhead protector to block the attack



speedblitzing three jounin with three tomoe sharingan(the dojoutsu that allowed sasuke to see all Kyuubi's attacks with ease),speedblitzed kurenai(remember when he kicked her ass,if he had killing intent,he would've sliced her throat with a kunai)


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

Tsunade can;t do shit against Itachi

she gets raped!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ho:ho


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> speedblitzing three jounin with three tomoe sharingan(the dojoutsu that allowed sasuke to see all Kyuubi's attacks with ease),speedblitzed kurenai(remember when he kicked her ass,if he had killing intent,he would've sliced her throat with a kunai)



Kurenai had time to block Itachi's kick Lol  what great speedblitz that was


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 15, 2009)

She can crush Hidan. Pretty easily.

She could give Kakuzu a run for his money too, although the odds are against her there.

Based on Mei's near nonexistent feats, same as Onoki (that's Tsuchikage's name right?), Tsunade could probably take 'em.

She also takes Konan, probably by outlasting her.

She's really best off as a support Ninja. In that area she excels beyond belief. Add her to anyone's team and she can make the whole team regenerating, near Genjutsu immune and give them all a way to stay in contact with just one summon.

Then she's also good when set up to land crushing blows that'd kill nearly any character in one hit.

She needs to be in a pair or team to work best.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Hmm, let's see... She was stabbed through her chest, through her shoulder, and through her ribcage, yet she was still able to kick, stand up, and release an S-rank ninjutsu. As though these physical feats weren't enough, she overcame a phobia which, _again_, has no known cure, through willpower alone. This is what all posters in this thread have failed to realize thus far.



same with genin naruto,who stabbed his hand yo necourage himself;this is a ninja manga,things like these are easy to do;

she had this phobia because she's mentally weak,plus she had 20+years to overcome it,do u think she has this much time to overcome Tsukiyomi's effects?,


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Kurenai had time to block Itachi's kick Lol  what great speedblitz that was



yeah,but what would've happened if itachi used a kunai,plus itachi was standing before her and was waiting for her to notice him


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 15, 2009)

She may have overcome a phobia, but she also got it in the first place, and she's addicted to gambling and possibly alcohol. Not really examples of mental strength.

edit: wtf this topic moves WAy too fast, I replied to something on the last page...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> same with genin naruto,who stabbed his hand yo necourage himself;this is a ninja manga,things like these are easy to do;
> 
> she had this phobia because she's mentally weak,plus she had 20+years to overcome it,do u think she has this much time to overcome Tsukiyomi's effects?,



Tsukiyomi inflicts pain and she has high pain tolerance due the math  Tsukiyomi = shit infront of a woman Senju


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Kind of a big deal said:


> She may have overcome a phobia, but she also got it in the first place, and she's addicted to gambling and possibly alcohol. Not really examples of mental strength.



Factor in this _revelation_ as well:



			
				sharingan naruto said:
			
		

> Tsunade lies in a coma. I doubt she can beat anyone.





			
				Shiranui said:
			
		

> Interesting observation. Thank you for supplementing my argument that she is incapable of efficiently recovering from the mental afflictions of _Tsukuyomi_.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> yeah,but what would've happened if itachi used a kunai,plus itachi was standing before her and was waiting for her to notice him



lol Yeah good that you point that out,Itachi was standing right infront of her and he couldnt speedblitz her  Keep in mind that Kurenai has a 4 in speed.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Vergil642 said:


> She can crush Hidan. Pretty easily.
> 
> She could give Kakuzu a run for his money too, although the odds are against her there.
> 
> ...



Hidan is actually a bad match-up for Tsunade:
Tsunade relies on her healing abilities,she won't bother if she looses some blood,and that's exactly what Hidan needs to crush her.
She can't outspeed hidan,and he can evade her attacks.

As for kakuzu,you're underestimating him alot.He's a long range fighter,that alone puts him above the likes of Tsunade


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Tsukiyomi inflicts pain and she has high pain tolerance due the math  Tsukiyomi = shit infront of a woman Senju



what pain tolerance,she's mentally weak,that alone means insta-death against tsukiyomi


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Tsunade has Katsuyu which puts her automatically above most long ranged fighters.How do you kill Katsuyu anyway with his regeneration abilities? Tsunade is mostly a bad match up for Uchihas though


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> what pain tolerance,she's mentally weak,that alone means insta-death against tsukiyomi



To bad Tsukiyomi is a torture genjutsu,what is Itachi gonna do,show her loosing in gamble over and over again ?


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> speedblitzing three jounin with three tomoe sharingan(the dojoutsu that allowed sasuke to see all Kyuubi's attacks with ease),speedblitzed kurenai(remember when he kicked her ass,if he had killing intent,he would've sliced her throat with a kunai)



He speedblitzed three fodders.
Besides,he used a kage bunshin against kurenai,who could react to his attack.
So,he has no speed feats.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Tsunade has Katsuyu which puts her automatically above most long ranged fighters.How do you kill Katsuyu anyway with his regeneration abilities? Tsunade is mostly a bad match up for Uchihas though





your repeating the same thing over and over again and its not making a difference 90% of the forum knows Itachi rapes the shit out of her


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Can you provide the post where I "dismissed her completely" without presenting sufficient reasoning? I responded, initially, because I thought it was ironic that you were complaining about a lack of substantiation, yet you arbitrarily decided that she could defeat Itachi "_Based on manga alone_"  without supporting it with this supposed "manga evidence" and you still have yet to do so.



You were shocked when i said that Tsunade can win against Itachi.

Subsequently, you dismissed her chances yet again several posts letter.

Yes, based on Manga alone, Tsunade can win against Itachi, because based on Manga most of Itachi's MS techs are sucidal for him to use, especailly Susano'o. 

Even his MS genjutsu effects him. 

Again, i never said Itachi was a poor shinobi, just said that Tsunade is discredited to heights only reached by Sakura haters. Then i went onto to say that Tsunade can put up a good fight against Itachi and even beat him, based on what we have seen in the manga so far. 



Kind of a big deal said:


> I'm starting to think camorra is trolling.



Trolling in a troll thread means nothing.



Godaime Hokage said:


> Hmm, let's see... She was stabbed through her chest, through her shoulder, and through her ribcage, yet she was still able to kick, stand up, and release an S-rank ninjutsu. As though these physical feats weren't enough, she overcame a phobia which, _again_, has no known cure, through willpower alone. This is what all posters in this thread have failed to realize thus far.



THIS.



Kind of a big deal said:


> She may have overcome a phobia, but she also got it in the first place, and she's addicted to gambling and possibly alcohol. Not really examples of mental strength.
> 
> edit: wtf this topic moves WAy too fast, I replied to something on the last page...



Bashing threads alway move fast. 


Also, this thread went from a normal bashing thread, to a Tsunade Vs Itachi thread. Which is just poor.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> your repeating the same thing over and over again and its not making a difference 90% of the UchihaGods FC knows Itachi rapes the shit out of her



Thar i fixed it for you  Even in the Uchiha FC's there are people who know that Itachi is overrated.Non biased people like myself know the difference


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

^^if u consider this as a troll thread,don't feed the trolls then.As for itachi vs tsunade,everyone knows it's a rapestomp in itachi's favor,except u(even camorra knows it but he loves itachi so much that he can't say it :ho)


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Thar i fixed it for you  Even in the Uchiha FC's there are people who know that Itachi is overrated.Non biased people like myself know the difference



No not really, This isnt about the Uchiha FC or anyother shit like that its simply about the MANGA which clrealy shows the superiority Itachi has over Tsunade


----------



## Suu (Dec 15, 2009)

I think some people are making the mistake of misinterpreting the question "which Shinobi can Tsunade beat?" as "which Shinobi does Tsunade have a chance to beat?", which in my opinion is a bit of a loose (for lack of a better word) interpretation of the question. If we interpret the question like that, this thread really becomes something of a joke.

As I said in my last post, Tsunade _can_ defeat nins even in the higher tiers provided certain conditions and assumptions about her ability are met. 

However, what's more important - and probably the better way to interpret the question - is "which Shinobi does Tsunade have a higher chance of beating than they have of beating her?"

Many Tsunade fans here are arguing that Tsunade has the _means_ of defeating Itachi. Perhaps this is the case, but they are clearly ignoring the fact that Itachi most certainly has the means of defeating Tsunade, and probably has the higher chance of doing so.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

@Godtachi:how exactly Can Hidan beat her,since if he destroys her inteRn organs,they'll regrow immediatly.
I think u don't know what SozoSaisei exactly is,so i'll tellu:it's not regeneration,it's reincarnation.


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

Suu said:


> Many Tsunade fans here are arguing that Tsunade has the _means_ of defeating Itachi. Perhaps this is the case, but they are clearly ignoring the fact that Itachi most certainly has the means of defeating Tsunade, and probably has the higher chance of doing so.



Acknowledged that several times, all i got in return is 'Lolz Itachi rapestorms with Sharingan Genjutsu'


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> No not really, This isnt about the Uchiha FC or anyother shit like that its simply about the MANGA which clrealy shows the superiority Itachi has over Tsunade



How can a dog be stronger then its master,it defies all logic  Itachi canot be stroner then Tsunade.Its just that Senjus are a realy bad match up against Uchihahaha-has.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

@Suu,Tsunade has no chance to beat itachi (whatever the scenario,he's simply better).What with this itachi's underestimating,did someone say tsunade has chances to beat Oro,jiraiya,pain,raikage..This is ridiculous


----------



## Spanktastik (Dec 15, 2009)

Tsunade is a tank. Itachi is a glass canon, who has some of the most stamina consuming jutsu's in the manga but he is lacking the stamina to use them frequently. 

The boss summon can deal with Ameterasu and the hack genjutsu. Tsunade can heal herself and simply seal the flames or just tank it and take out Itachi ( we all know how weak he is after using 1 MS technique).

At best Itachi manages to take Tsunade with him.

Btw her being afraid of blood doesnt mean she has a weak spirit, casting off your fears is way harder then simply ignorance of ones feelings.

The MS is the most overestimated jutsu ever. Madara got beaten and we even have seen enough fights were the MS couldnt do shit. Itachi was strong for other reasons ( mainly intelligence, normal genjutsu,speed).


----------



## Spanktastik (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> @Suu,Tsunade has no chance to beat itachi (whatever the scenario,he's simply better)



He is worse at medical jutsu's, your statement is untrue.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Creator said:
			
		

> You were shocked when i said that Tsunade can win against Itachi.
> 
> Subsequently, you dismissed her chances yet again several posts letter.



Yes, I rationally dismissed her by using reasoning presented in the manga - she does not possess a method for defeating him.



> Yes, based on Manga alone, Tsunade can win against Itachi, because based on Manga most of Itachi's MS techs are sucidal for him to use, especailly Susano'o.



They are hardly suicidal. Indeed, they have repercussions, but so does _Souzou Saisei_. Again, I'll ask you to provide "_evidence_" to support your claim that Tsunade can defeat Itachi.



			
				Creator said:
			
		

> Acknowledged that several times, all i got in return is 'Lolz Itachi rapestorms with Sharingan Genjutsu'



I don't recall responding with that.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Spanktastik said:


> Tsunade is a tank. Itachi is a glass canon, who has some of the most stamina consuming jutsu's in the manga but he is lacking the stamina to use them frequently.
> 
> The boss summon can deal with Ameterasu and the hack genjutsu. Tsunade can heal herself and simply seal the flames or just tank it and take out Itachi ( we all know how weak he is after using 1 MS technique).
> 
> ...



True,Itachi's only hope is a tie vs Tsunade,you know like when Vegeta had to sacrifice himself vs Buu


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

†_Camorra_† said:


> How can a dog be stronger then its master,it defies all logic  Itachi canot be stroner then Tsunade.Its just that Senjus are a realy bad match up against Uchihahaha-has.



 you fail

:ho

 and btw Tsunade needs to be be conscious to heal herself from Tsukiyo which is not possible


----------



## ? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> @Suu,Tsunade has no chance to beat itachi (whatever the scenario,he's simply better).What with this itachi's underestimating,did someone say tsunade has chances to beat Oro,jiraiya,pain,raikage..This is ridiculous


what if he had his eyes plucked out. i  would say she would pwn him hard.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> you fail
> 
> :ho
> 
> and btw Tsunade needs to be be conscious to heal herself from Tsukiyo which is not possible



How was she in conscious after getting stabed a couple of times,and those were real fucking stabs,she even smiled after that  Tsukiyomi aint doin shit to her,she will get some mental damage which would be healed instantly,Uchihas cant beat Senjus,thats a manga law.Uchiha = Senju's dogs.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> @Suu,Tsunade has no chance to beat itachi (whatever the scenario,he's simply better).What with this itachi's underestimating,did someone say tsunade has chances to beat Oro,jiraiya,pain,raikage..This is ridiculous



Maybe because they're simply...stronger(except for Oro)


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Nagatosama said:
			
		

> I think u don't know what SozoSaisei exactly is,so i'll tellu:it's not regeneration,it's reincarnation.



You do realize that _Souzou Saisei_ is finite; meaning its effects aren't ever lasting, right?


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Inu said:


> what if he had his eyes plucked out. i  would say she would pwn him hard.



yes,that's right,but even this is debatable.Since itachi can feel two bunshins behind him and felt yamata no orochi


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> yes,that's right,but even this is debatable.Since itachi can feel two bunshins behind him and felt yamata no orochi



Itachi could have heard the Bushins coming from behind as for Yamatano Orochi he felt fear he gonna dai if it werent for the items  Thats what saved him.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> You do realize that _Souzou Saisei_ is finite; meaning its effects aren't ever lasting, right?



Against someone with such low stamina,it's like it's infinte.


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Yes, I rationally dismissed her by using reasoning presented in the manga - she does not possess a method for defeating him.



And i made my points several times on what happens when Itachi uses his techs. How he uses his techs. When he uses his techs. Etc. 

I have also pointed out that Tsunade has the means to deal with Itachi and can even go onto to beat Itachi because Itachi, although haxxed, is not your perfect Shinobi. 

Whereas Tsunade's medical skills help her significantly. But i have also acknowledged her lack of battles and her lack of fighting ability. 



> They are hardly suicidal. Indeed, they have repercussions, but so does _Souzou Saisei_. Again, I'll ask you to provide "_evidence_" to support your claim that Tsunade can defeat Itachi.



Ofcourse they are suicidal. 

Everytime he uses Ama, his eye bleeds, and if he doesnt do it on the right time, he consumes more chakra, as he said himself as he fled from Jiraiya in Part 1. 

Tsunade's genesis rebirth gives her 5 minutes of immortality, but she has other medical skills to help her without the need to immidiately use Genesis Rebirth. 



> I don't recall responding with that.



I have had this Itachi VS Tsunade debate in the Battledome. So the points bought up are rather a repeat to me.



uzumaki lee said:


> you fail
> 
> :ho
> 
> and btw Tsunade needs to be be conscious to heal herself from Tsukiyo which is not possible



Sasuke and Kakashi defy that.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> How was she in conscious after getting stabed a couple of times,and those were real fucking stabs,she even smiled after that  Tsukiyomi aint doin shit to her,she will get some mental damage which would be healed instantly,Uchihas cant beat Senjus,thats a manga law.Uchiha = Senju's dogs.



She got stabbed a couple of times, under Tsukiyomi she will get stabbed a couple of hundred times, she has not way of breaking out of it, so she has to be able to tank it all which is impossible, straight after the illusion she is gasping and falls to the floor


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

there is no debate in tsunade vs itachi,there are like 3 people who think she can beat itachi,hardly a debate


----------



## ? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> yes,that's right,but even this is debatable.Since itachi can feel two bunshins behind him and felt yamata no orochi


that doesn't mean he can fight her like that,he just used other senses. katsuyu's acid would solo in that situation.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> She got stabbed a couple of times, under Tsukiyomi she will get stabbed a couple of hundred times, she has not way of breaking out of it, so she has to be able to tank it all which is impossible, straight after the illusion she is gasping and falls to the floor



She is trained to endure pain,the real stabs inflict more severe pain then the illusion,you cant compare anything to the real thing.Those stabs didnt bother Tsunade,Tsukiyomi is a Chuunin level trick which cant kil a Senju


----------



## Turrin (Dec 15, 2009)

There is no such thing really as Kage level so its hard to know what you mean by Kage level. The Shinobi that are confirmed Kage or possible Kage cannidates are:

1-Onoki
2-Mei
3-Sandaime Kazekage
4-Nindaime
5-Shodai
6-Minato
7-Sarutobi Prime and Old
8-Kill A
9-Jiraiya 
10-Yondaime Kazekage
11-Garaa

Out of those Shinobi she w/o a doubt can't beat Shodai, Minato, Sandaime(Prime), and Jiraiya. I doubt very much she can defeat Garaa or Killer A from what we have seen from her. I Suspect nindaime is stronger then her based on the fact that he probably fought equally with Uchiha Izuna who had the MS, but thats speculation. 

This leaves Onoki, Mei, Sarutobi(Old), and Sandaime and Yondaime Kazekage. When it comes to Sarutobi(Old) i would assume in the worst case Scenario he could win with Shikka Fuujin. We have no clue when it comes to Onoki and Mei, but they both seem more hax then Tsunade. Sandaime Kazekage's Iron Sand seems pretty dam Powerful i would assume it would be a close battle between them though, but i would probably give Sandaime Kazekage the edge since he was the strongest Kazekage of all time. 

Yondaime Kazage from what we know is a complete pussy afraid of 8 year old Garaa and easily defeated by Orochimaru. So Yeah i would say Tsunade probably could defeat Yondaime Kazage. Other then that she can probably give a few other Kages close matches. The thing with Tsunade is i think she isn't a Kage because of her combat abilities, but rather because of her ability as a support ninja and her intelligence.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

Inu said:


> that doesn't mean he can fight her like that,he just used other senses. katsuyu's acid would solo in that situation.



lol you can see the power difference between them two, you are debating whether he could win/loose without his eyes, without his fucking eyes.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> there is no debate in tsunade vs itachi,there are like 3 people who think she can beat itachi,hardly a debate



Is it meant to be an argument???
And remember:Galileo was the only one who claimed the earth revolves around the sun,was he ultimately wrong??


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> Against someone with such low stamina,it's like it's infinte.



I believe that Hidan has a databook ranking of _five_ for stamina.



Creator said:


> Of course they are suicidal.
> 
> Everytime he uses Ama, his eye bleeds, and if he doesnt do it on the right time, he consumes more chakra, as he said himself as he fled from Jiraiya in Part 1.



There is a difference between damaging and suicidal. Moreover, Tsunade does not possess the means of evading or blocking _Amaterasu_ nor _Tsukuyomi_, so using it incorrectly (i.e "missing") isn't an issue.



> I have had this Itachi VS Tsunade debate in the Battledome. So the points bought up are rather a repeat to me.



I didn't initially mention _genjutsu_ in our debate.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> She is trained to endure pain,the real stabs inflict more severe pain then the illusion,you cant compare anything to the real thing.Those stabs didnt bother Tsunade,Tsukiyomi is a Chuunin level trick which cant kil a Senju



That dosent mean anything, Kakashi states that it feels like getting stabbed in RL end of story. SO what she can endure hundreds of stabbing? cool story bro

oh look the same Uchiha can't kill senju argument


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Turrin said:


> There is no such thing really as Kage level so its hard to know what you mean by Kage level. The Shinobi that are confirmed Kage or possible Kage cannidates are:
> 
> 1-Onoki
> 2-Mei
> ...


I gave examples of who i consider ''kage level'',although i forgot jinchuuriki.


----------



## ? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> lol you can see the power difference between them two, you are debating whether he could win/loose without his eyes, without his fucking eyes.


yep. the guy i was talking to said that itachi would beat tsunade in every situation. i was just simply showing thats not true


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

@Shiranui:my bad,i thought u were talking about Itachi.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> That dosent mean anything, Kakashi states that it feels like getting stabbed in RL end of story. SO what she can endure hundreds of stabbing? cool story bro
> 
> oh look the same Uchiha can't kill senju argument



The pain from the stabs dont seem to afect Tsunade like they did with Kakashi.You saw Kakashi's face expresion after the first stab right? Tsunade was like "Whatever bitch ,bring it  " Tsukiyomi cant do anything to her,Itachi has no counter to her Senju awesomeness and most importantly she cant loose to a filler character like Itachi


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> @Shiranui:my bad,i thought u were talking about Itachi.



That's fine.



			
				Creator said:
			
		

> Sasuke and Kakashi defy that.



Sasuke and Kakashi healed themselves? This certainly is news.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The pain from the stabs dont seem to afect Tsunade like they did with Kakashi.You saw Kakashi's face expresion after the first stab right? Tsunade was like "Whatever bitch ,bring it  " Tsukiyomi cant do anything to her,Itachi has no counter to her Senju awesomeness and most importantly she cant loose to a filler character like Itachi




 a kunai to the neck,heart,liver and shit and she will still be endurig it? fuck no

Itachi filler?


----------



## Karman (Dec 15, 2009)

Of Akatsuki: She'd be able to handle Sasori, because well...Sakura did. She might be able to tank Hidan's jutsu and she mayhap to manage Kakuzu. Kisame and Pein would dominate her. She'd definately take on a cripped-up Oro, but not a full fledged Oro. If Deidara and Konan count....Konan for sure, Deidara would kill her with C4 though.

Of other villages: She might MIGHT be able to tank Godaime Mizukages Acid Jutsu and have enough skill to manage the rest of the fight. She'd be in serious trouble against Raikage, Tsuchikage, Gaara, and Jiraiya. Danzo is a tentative maybe...given his Sharingarm which we know nothing of. Kakashi might win, but his stamina isn't all that good. Kamui would definatly have to come out.

Naruto would at least be kind enough not to embarrass her.

And Uchiha are plain out of the question. Madara, Sasuke, Itachi....Any Uchiha would make short work of the slug lady.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> a kunai to the neck,heart,liver and shit and she will still be endurig it? fuck no
> 
> Itachi filler?



Not only she got stabed,she got cut appart  Yeah Itachi is filler on pair with tiger Mizuki,but wait Mizuki has litle more plot importance then Itachi since if it werent for him Naruto wont learn his signature jutsu


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Not only she got stabed,she got cut appart  Yeah Itachi is filler on pair with tiger Mizuki,but wait Mizuki has litle more plot importance then Itachi since if it werent for him Naruto wont learn his signature jutsu



Tiger Mizuki is filler??


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

I lol in the face of anyone who thinks Tsunade>Itachi.

Don't even try.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Not only she got stabed,she got cut appart  Yeah Itachi is filler on pair with tiger Mizuki,but wait Mizuki has litle more plot importance then Itachi since if it werent for him Naruto wont learn his signature jutsu



 Really she got cut apart really? 
All your stating is that she got stabbed in real life who gives a shit, she isnt tanking hundreds of kunai's for shit. 

If im not wrong hasn't itachi had *MUCH* more plot relevance than Tsunade 


:ho


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> a kunai to the neck,heart,liver and shit and she will still be endurig it? fuck no.



Ignore them.



Karman said:


> Of Akatsuki: She'd be able to handle Sasori, because well...Sakura did.



Her movement was influenced by Chiyo and, additionally, she had access to an antidote which Tsunade does not, nor can she hope to procure one. Furthermore, she has no means of defending against _Aka Higi: Hyakki no Souen_ [] nor _Satetsu_ [] or even inflicting damage to Sasori considering his transferal technique [].


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Dec 15, 2009)

Tsunade is a great healer but, she couldn't even beat Kabuto who wasn't even near Jounin level. Also, Sasori only lost because the Granny had the cure. Sasori was by far on rank with Kisame.edited(--Sorry was just posted..lol)


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> She is trained to endure pain,the real stabs inflict more severe pain then the illusion,you cant compare anything to the real thing.Those stabs didnt bother Tsunade,*Tsukiyomi is a Chuunin level trick* which cant kil a Senju



You know you're a troll when.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't see how people say itachi is filler,he's basically what made the plot(sasuke and his revenge plot).All the manga is around itachi and the uchiha(again killed by itachi);Senju are filler,we got their name mentioned for about ten times in the whole manga.It's really ridiculous


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> Really she got cut apart really?
> All your stating is that she got stabbed in real life who gives a shit, she isnt tanking hundreds of kunai's for shit.
> 
> If im not wrong hasn't itachi had *MUCH* more plot relevance than Tsunade
> ...



She prooves that pain doesent affect her like it does with other shinobi.Who knows maybe her nervous system is not ordinary.Kakashi was screaming in pain after the first stab yet she didnt even flinch.Itachi would only waste his chakra if he tries Tsukiyomi on Tsunade


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2009)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> Tsunade is a great healer but, she couldn't even beat Kabuto who wasn't even near Jounin level. Also, Sasori only lost because the Granny had the cure. Sasori was by far on rank with Kisame.edited(--Sorry was just posted..lol)



Kabuto was Kakashi-level in Part I, as stated by Orochimaru, and he had several advantages over her in that battle. Once things settled, she one-shotted both Manda and Orochimaru.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> Really she got cut apart really?
> All your stating is that she got stabbed in real life who gives a shit, she isnt tanking hundreds of kunai's for shit.
> 
> If im not wrong hasn't itachi had *MUCH* more plot relevance than Tsunade
> ...


Tsunade was the one that motivated Naruto to learn rasengan,so i guess tsunade's plot relevance is higher.:ho


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> I can't see how people say itachi is filler,he's basically what made the plot(sasuke and his revenge plot).All the manga is around itachi and the uchiha(again killed by itachi);Senju are filler,we got their name mentioned for about ten times in the whole manga.It's really ridiculous



No,Senjus are the gods to which Uchiha pray,the strongest Uchiha admits to be a Senju fanboy  Even Itachi,who said that he lost all hopes in that pathetic clan,the Uchihas are only there for comic relief  Senju are the real deal


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> I can't see how people say itachi is filler,he's basically what made the plot(sasuke and his revenge plot).All the manga is around itachi and the uchiha(again killed by itachi);Senju are filler,we got their name mentioned for about ten times in the whole manga.It's really ridiculous



Itachi is what makes the plot???
you're certainly the funniest Guy i ever met in this forum.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Kabuto was Kakashi-level in Part I, as stated by Orochimaru, and he had several advantages over her in that battle. Once things settled, she one-shotted both Manda and Orochimaru.



too bad Oro didn't have his hands to execute a single jutsu.Give all details please,some may believe you


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> I can't see how people say itachi is filler,he's basically what made the plot(sasuke and his revenge plot).All the manga is around itachi and the uchiha(again killed by itachi);Senju are filler,we got their name mentioned for about ten times in the whole manga.It's really ridiculous



Ignore the trolls.

Tsunade's plot relevence is much lower than Itachi's.

innb4 Tsunade saved half the village.

1. Completely pointless if the villain is still on the lose. she failed.
2. The guy who killed every1 reversed it.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Godaime Hokage said:


> she one-shotted Orochimaru.



Who was unable to use his arms.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> She prooves that pain doesent affect her like it does with other shinobi.Who knows maybe her nervous system is not ordinary.Kakashi was screaming in pain after the first stab yet she didnt even flinch.Itachi would only waste his chakra if he tries Tsukiyomi on Tsunade



All your post proves is that she can take a couple of stabs, i'd like to see her endure when her whole body has Kunai's in it


 funny you didnt answer my question about plot relevance


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> Tsunade was the one that motivated Naruto to learn rasengan,so i guess tsunade's plot relevance is higher.:ho



 

Cool story


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Ignore the trolls.
> 
> Tsunade's plot relevence is much lower than Itachi's.
> 
> ...



Tsunade gave Naruto the tool which surpressed Kyuubi plus Tsunade has ties to the Senju clan and the will of fire.All of Itachi's goals in life got crushed by Kishi by having Sasuke doing things against his will  even his fail safe plan Phailed  Itachi lived as a  failure and died as such


----------



## Turrin (Dec 15, 2009)

> I gave examples of who i consider ''kage level'',although i forgot jinchuuriki.


I know i just didn't feel like talking about every "Kage level" individual so i just talked about the confirmed Kage. And in my opinion the only one she would have a good chance of defeating would be Yondaime Kazekage, but on the other hand the only Kage that would have a chance of beating Tsunade in Support Capabilities would be Shodai with Mokuton and Minato with Harshin.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Who was unable to use his arms.



I constantly hear this from Tsunade fans. 

His arms were fuckn sealed.




I got my left nut betting full powered Oro>Tsunade. But then Oro went around and said that capturing Itachi would be an impossible dream.

Didn't Oro get beat by a 11 year old Itachi?


Itachi>Tsunade. It's hard to even take this debate seriously.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Tsunade gave Naruto the tool which surpressed Kyuubi plus Tsunade has ties to the Senju clan and the will of fire.All of Itachi's goals in life got crushed by Kishi by having Sasuke doing things against his will  even his fail safe plan Phailed  Itachi lived as a  failure and died as such



The constant ryomas are just informing me not to feed trolls.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> too bad Oro didn't have his hands to execute a single jutsu.Give all details please,some may believe you



I don't need to give any details. The facts of that fight should be common knowledge. I fail to see how his hands would've helped in the situation he was. His tongue was wrapped around Tsunade's neck, she pulled him up, and slugged () him in the face. His hands would've been of no use, even if he were able to use them. He was effectively outmanuevered. He didn't think that move through.

I'm not denying that Orochimaru at full power is stronger than Tsunade, as is Itachi, for that matter. But this thread has gone off topic _bad_...


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Tsunade gave Naruto the tool which surpressed Kyuubi plus Tsunade has ties to the Senju clan and the will of fire.All of Itachi's goals in life got crushed by Kishi by having Sasuke doing things against his will  even his fail safe plan Phailed  Itachi lived as a  failure and died as such



what's the plot about????sasuke's revenge,who is the cause of this ??Itachi


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I don't need to give any details. The facts of that fight should be common knowledge. I fail to see how his hands would've helped in the situation he was. His tongue was wrapped around Tsunade's neck, she pulled him up, and slugged () him in the face. His hands would've been of no use, even if he were able to use them. He was effectively outmanuevered. He didn't think that move through.
> 
> I'm not denying that Orochimaru at full power is stronger than Tsunade, *as is Itachi*, for that matter. But this thread has gone off topic _bad_...



I love you.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I constantly hear this from Tsunade fans.
> 
> His arms were fuckn sealed.
> 
> ...



If Tsunade goes all out the only way Oro can winn is with Edo-Tensei,his fodder snake summons arent doing shit to Tsunade and Hydra gets one-shoted by Katsuyu's acid.Slug > Snake.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I don't need to give any details. The facts of that fight should be common knowledge. I fail to see how his hands would've helped in the situation he was. His tongue was wrapped around Tsunade's neck, she pulled him up, and slugged () him in the face. His hands would've been of no use, even if he were able to use them. He was effectively outmanuevered. He didn't think that move through.
> 
> I'm not denying that Orochimaru at full power is stronger than Tsunade, as is Itachi, for that matter. But this thread has gone off topic _bad_...



If he had his hands,he will use his jutsu instead of wrapping her neck.
I agree with u on the last part though.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> what's the plot about????sasuke's revenge,who is the cause of this ??Itachi



The plot is about a kid who wants to become Hokage but he cant become Hokage unless he saves his friend,then saves the world  Itachi was just a puppet character,another word for filler.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

Its over Camorra lost


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> Its over Camorra lost



I think you are confused


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I think you are confused



I don't think i am, maybe you are :ho


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The plot is about a kid who wants to become Hokage but he cant become Hokage unless he saves his friend,then saves the world  Itachi was just a puppet character,another word for filler.



What's this kid's new purpose??saving sasuke,there is no saving the world or becoming hokage anymore


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> If he had his hands,he will use his jutsu instead of wrapping her neck.
> I agree with u on the last part though.



Tsunade was atop a giant knife where Orochimaru couldn't reach her, so he went with his extendable tongue to try and suffocate her, which would be logical with or without arms, but he did not account for such a counter from her.

Anyway, can everyone just stop gnawing at each other's throat and go back to arguing the real topic of this thread?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> What's this kid's new purpose??saving sasuke,there is no saving the world or becoming hokage anymore



He wants to save Sasuke because he cant become a real Hokage otherwise  Itachi never had realy any plot purpose,it was Danzou who manioulated Itachi.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> what's the plot about????sasuke's revenge,who is the cause of this ??Itachi



No the plot is about Naruto who want to save a friend.
And no,the responsible is not Itachi,as the story progresses,we'll see that Itachi did nothing in the uchiha mimassacre,everything was Danzou's and Madara's plan. It' s like Kishi regrets he iintrosuced such a boring character.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The plot is about a kid who wants to become Hokage but he cant become Hokage unless he saves his friend,then saves the world  Itachi was just a puppet character,another word for filler.



And why does he have to save his friend?

Because his friends life was a direct result of Itachi bitchslapping him.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> He wants to save Sasuke because he cant become a real Hokage otherwise  Itachi never had realy any plot purpose,it was Danzou who manioulated Itachi.



okay,so he wants to save sasuke,why??


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 15, 2009)

Interesting. Despite the fact that the manga itself stated that Sasori threw the fight, he's still seen as a shit shinobi who was beat by Sakura.

Even though Sakura wasn't the one controlling the puppets that stabbed him. Even though Chiyo was around kage level and still came very close to losing. Even though Sakura was practically dead from poison by the end of the fight and didn't have any more antidode so Chiyo had to save her.

But yeah. Meanwhile let's come up with more injuries Sasuke had when he fought Killer Bee.


----------



## Creator (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> There is a difference between damaging and suicidal. Moreover, Tsunade does not possess the means of evading or blocking _Amaterasu_ nor _Tsukuyomi_, so using it incorrectly (i.e "missing") isn't an issue.



Itachi's body will eventually get to a point where it will struggle to function properly as its took too much damage from his MS techs and he drained his chakra. 

Sasuke commented on how hard a Half Susano'o is. Itachi died because of it. 

Tsunade has Katsuyu to help her against Ama and Tsu. Ama destroys what it touches. What if what it touches and split into several small pieces? Itachi would have wasted a large proportion of his chakra on it. 

Tsu. Refer back to the two known people Itachi used that tech on. Kakashi and Sasuke. Both retained their conscience after being hit. 

According to the manga the tech could have killed them, but it didnt. Implying the manga itself hyperbolded it. Tsunade merely touched their foreheads and they regained their conscience. The momentary gap is all she needs to heal herself.



Shiranui said:


> Sasuke and Kakashi healed themselves? This certainly is news.



No. I meant that Kakashi and Sasuke werent floored like most members are implying.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

Nagatosama said:


> No the plot is about Naruto who want to save a friend.
> And no,the responsible is not Itachi,as the story progresses,we'll see that Itachi did nothing in the uchiha mimassacre,everything was Danzou's and Madara's plan. It' s like Kishi regrets he iintrosuced such a boring character.



This  Ever since we knew the truth about the Uchiha massacre Itachi's filler aura was starting to grow stronger and stronger


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 15, 2009)

godtachi said:


> okay,so he wants to save sasuke,why??



To become Hokage,he said to Sasuke ones that if he cant save his frend he isnt worthy of being Hokage.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 15, 2009)

Well if Sakura can beat Sasuke and everyone *knows* she will, then Tsunade beats everyone.

EVERYONE


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> To become Hokage,he said to Sasuke ones that if he cant save his frend he isnt worthy of being Hokage.



from what does he want to save sasuke?


----------



## Rampage (Dec 15, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Well if Sakura can beat Sasuke and everyone *knows* she will, then Tsunade beats everyone.
> 
> EVERYONE



lol your trolling attempt failed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 15, 2009)

Pyre's Plight said:


> Interesting. Despite the fact that the manga itself stated *that Sasori threw the fight*, he's still seen as a shit shinobi who was beat by Sakura.
> 
> Even though Sakura wasn't the one controlling the puppets that stabbed him. Even though Chiyo was around kage level and still came very close to losing. Even though Sakura was practically dead from poison by the end of the fight and didn't have any more antidode so Chiyo had to save her.
> 
> But yeah. Meanwhile let's come up with more injuries Sasuke had when he fought Killer Bee.



At the very last moment. Does not negate their achievements up until that moment.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> To become Hokage,he said to Sasuke ones that if he cant save his frend he isnt worthy of being Hokage.




Ok now you're just full of bullshit arguments.


When's the last time we had a panel of Naruto laying on the floor thinking he has to save Sasuke if he wants to be hokage?

Fact is, Naruto was laying on the floor thinking of Sasuke, for the sole reason of saving him.

Sasuke's life took a turn for the worst when Itachi came back and re directed him to the path of power.

Naruto wants to save Sasuke, who's life was ruined by Itachi.


----------



## αce (Dec 15, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> At the very last moment. Does not negate their achievements up until that moment.



No but the plot does.

Notice how he didn't even use all of his scrolls?
That fight still has me wondering and causing me to ask "wtf" constantly.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> lol your trolling attempt failed



Not mine, just going by Kishi.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 15, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> No but the plot does.
> 
> Notice how he didn't even use all of his scrolls?
> That fight still has me wondering and causing me to ask "wtf" constantly.



His real body was sealed though. When he put his "heart" on the other puppet, his remaining scrolls were lost, so he was effectively out of techniques.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 15, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> At the very last moment. Does not negate their achievements up until that moment.



Puppets aren't made of indestructable material. Punches capable of destroying boulders can destroy them, no doubt.

No, the last moment did not negate their achievements. Hiroko was broken because Sasori didn't see Chiyo's string, and such. Not many characterr in this manga would be able to induce a matchup so bad on Sasori. Nor do they carry antidode to everything he has.

 They held their own for what it was worth and excluding the Sandaime Kazekage's Iron Sand, the fight made sense.

When it mattered though, Sasori just gave up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 15, 2009)

♠Ace♠ said:


> No but the plot does.
> 
> Notice how he didn't even use all of his scrolls?
> That fight still has me wondering and causing me to ask "wtf" constantly.



Plot no Jutsu. Such a wonderful, encompass-all excuse.


----------



## Soul (Dec 15, 2009)

She can't defeat any high-Kage Level shinobi; although she may compete with strong opponents


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 15, 2009)

Pyre's Plight said:


> Puppets aren't made of indestructable material. Punches capable of destroying boulders can destroy them, no doubt.
> 
> No, the last moment did not negate their achievements. Hiroko was broken because Sasori didn't see Chiyo's string, and such. Not many characterr in this manga would be able to induce a matchup so bad on Sasori. Nor do they carry antidode to everything he has.
> 
> ...



Regardless, he gave up at the end. They were giving him one hell of a fight. I dare anyone to say he wasn't serious. I'll whip out manga scans so fast to slap across the face with. He played around with Sandaime Kazekage, but then he got serious and brought out Satetsu Shigure. Then, when that was destroyed, he said he was disappointed that an old hag and a little brat pushed him so far, and that he had to use _himself._

If he chose to not evade at the end, all power to him. He died because of it, and now I'm without my favorite Akatsuki member. But if people say Sakura and Chiyo were outmatched from the very beginning, they're wrong. End of story.


----------



## the box (Dec 15, 2009)

Mei hidan,gai 

that it all


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 15, 2009)

where is my ?? i need him  ryoma


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 15, 2009)

I never said that Sakura and Chiyo were outmatched from the beginning. But Sasori should not be viewed as a weak character just for having lost that fight.

It doesn't help that Sakura has failed to perform as well as she did back then either, but I digress.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 15, 2009)

Versus threads belong in the Battledome.

Trashing.


----------

